# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] Le mini frisson de la maxi honte. C'était trop beau.

## Emile Zoulou

Bien, il semblerait que la société MiniPerso n'ait pas le même humour que nous. Grace à un sacré nombre d'idiots ayant promis un don, nous avons atteint la somme demandée pour réaliser la "Eight Hundred Dollars Page" dont nous révions.
   El Gringo a donc envoyé un mail pour valider le message mais miniperso ne l'a pas vu de cet oeil comme le montre l'image en illustration...
 Merci en tout cas à tous ceux (et celles) qui ont fait preuve de motivation pour ce projet. Comme le répète Fish, chauve must go on!



    D'habitude, les communiqués de presse reçus sur la boite de canardpc, je m'en tamponne le coquillard. 
 Mais un nom comme http://www.miniperso.com/, il faut avouer que cela a le don de titiller la curiosité du plus blasé des internautes. 

 Je vous laisse juger par vous même, mais vous conseille tout de même de ne pas louper le personnage « ch’ti » dans la catégorie « thème ». 

 Alors avec gringo, on a bien envie de faire porter une cagoule à « Hervé » qui zozote, de lui faire agiter un sachet de croutons en lui demandant de prononcer ces quelques paroles : 
 « Bienvenue sur CanardPC.com, le site des croutons dans l’urètre ! » 
 Malheureusement, 700€, c’est au dessus de nos maigres moyens. Envoyez vos promesses de dons.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Arthur Rabot

En fait, les acteurs de Plus belle la vie sont excellents.

----------


## El Gringo

Je m'engage à hauteur de 50€, parce que j'y crois à mort.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Je relance de 2€.

----------


## Roupille

S'il y a des filles à poil, je fais tapi et je mise tout.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

2 ici aussi.

----------


## El Gringo

Ajoutez le total pour voir si le compte on est bon. On en est donc à 54 € en à peine une demi-heure, c'est bien parti !  ::siffle::

----------


## francou008

> S'il y a des filles à poil, je fais tapi et je mise tout.


+1.

200€ s'il y a des ponays en plus.
Et 400 s'ils sont morts.

----------


## b0b0

Je relance deux 1 euro 20

----------


## Guest

Je rajoute 30, c'est trop beau pour être vrai.

----------


## O.Boulon

Je relance de 30.

----------


## Desole

Étant donné que je voudrais pas passer à côté d'un concept aussi prometteur je suis prêt à miser 10€.

----------


## El Gringo

Foutez le total bordel ! On en est donc à 124€, je n'ai pas compté la proposition de b0b0 qui est trop mal écrite pour être crédible.

----------


## b0b0

Edouard je le déteste 

douglass il roxe avec le vieux

----------


## Emile Zoulou

L'hawaii est très très bon.

----------


## Snowman

Le titre est bien trouvé, j'ai failli me jeter par la fenêtre en entendant celle qui parle en ch'ti.  ::mellow::

----------


## b0b0

> Foutez le total bordel ! On en est donc à 124€, je n'ai pas compté la proposition de b0b0 qui est trop mal écrite pour être crédible.


Bon 8 euros.


ET C4EST MON DERNIER MOT .

----------


## Nelfe

Si on peut avoir la présentatrice de l'index en tenue légère, je signe.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Y'a rien dans le FAQ à propos de la limite pour les vêtements, si ce n'est qu'on peut envoyer les nôtres.

----------


## Nelfe

Waouh génial  ::o: 
Par contre c'est vrai que c'est cher.

----------


## b0b0

Faut habiller le vieux en slim et tee shirt rose

----------


## Desole

Ouch 49€ pour rajouter une musique.

Dommage j'aurai bien vu powerdrive comme thème. ::wub::

----------


## Guest

> Ouch 49€ pour rajouter une musique.
> 
> Dommage j'aurai bien vu powerdrive comme thème.


La musique hip-hop avec Hervé qui ouvre sur un "salut les biatches", t'es pas pimp dans l'âme.

----------


## TheToune

Mais qu'est ce que ....

----------


## b0b0

Salut c'est suzie mes chaussettes en saucisse sont seche et son sale.

----------


## Desole

Bobo faut que tu lance un concours sur comment habillé et quoi lui faire dire à note pote Hervé.

Le gagnant paye la note et reçoit la considération éternel de la communauté.(de toute façon c'est toujours casque qui gagne.)

----------


## b0b0

Non ça sera les perdants qui devront payer, alors participer à mon génial concours.

----------


## dalgwen

Ok, 10 euros de plus pour moi, c'est trop énorme pour être vrai.

Vous avez vu Superman? Vous avez vu son slibard qui lui rentre dans les parties intimes? C'est trop sublime d'imaginer comment il doit souffrir physiquement ainsi que dans son amour propre.
Rien qu'en disant "grâce à mes super pouvoirs, je vais vous aider à réaliser de super ventes", j'ai éprouvé un frisson de honte pour lui et ses parents.

 ::wub::

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Cool, la cagnotte monte.

----------


## Ragondin

Je mets 1€ FDPIn, extensible à 10.

----------


## Guest

Ca fait 152 euros si je me suis pas planté.

----------


## Ragondin

> Ca fait 152 euros si je me suis pas planté.


Finalement la fac t'aura servie a qqchose  ::P:

----------


## b0b0

Ceux qui donne pas je les frappe.

----------


## Guest

> Finalement la fac t'aura servie a qqchose


Merci de me faire remarquer que j'aurais pu arrêter les études après l'école primaire.

----------


## Silver

Je mise 7 euros, et le double s'ils fournissent une super girl avec des plus belles cuisses.  ::):

----------


## Obiwankenoob

Je mets 10€ si je peux payer par CB

----------


## Flaggados

Moi je suis prêt à lâcher 5€ ! Mais je veux être dans les remerciements ! Ou alors que la madame prononce mon nom tous les 27 du mois à 19h53...

----------


## Rom1

Moi jdonne rien mais le coeur y est.

----------


## b0b0

> Moi jdonne rien mais le coeur y est.


Radin !

----------


## Rom1

> En fait, les acteurs de Plus belle la vie sont excellents.


Ca se discute....




> Radin !


Si tu me donne 1€, j'en reverse la moitié a CPC

----------


## NitroG42

L'hawaien est grandiose, on dirait gringo !

----------


## Arseur

Je mets cinq euros, et je monte à vingt si Henri danse la tecktonik.

----------


## fabzou

J'en suis pour disons...hum...10€, pour me faire pardonner de ne pas m'être réabonné.

ps: c'est de votre faute aussi, je n'ai reçu qu'une lettre m'informant  de la proche fin de l'abo au lieu des deux habituelles, et en plus la lettre n' était pas drôle comme celle de l'an dernier ! En plus maintenant je galere a trouver mon numero dans cette ville de merde du 64...

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Et bah moi je donne un rein !

Euh non rien voila.

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

Si c'est par paypal ou quoi (visa, mastercard), je monte de 10.

----------


## El Gringo

Ne vous inquiétez pas les comptes sont très clairs maintenant...  ::|:

----------


## Red

Mais euh, si on met une fille à poil, le problème du prix des vêtements se pose plus non ?

----------


## Rom1

Avec les frais de dédommagement de la Laguna, vous allez bien pouvoir vous le payer hein?

----------


## Guest

Vous êtes déprimants.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Relance de 20€, et je peux prêter une cagoule en latex qu'on a offerte à un pote.

----------


## zabuza

Drôle de concept...  ::):

----------


## Silver

> Moi jdonne rien mais le coeur y est.


Au prix du marché noir on devrait en tirer un bon prix, c'est quel groupe sanguin ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Goji

Quelle merveilleuse idée, 30 neurones pour faire avancer le schmibili... le schilbimi... le schlimili...

----------


## L'invité

Allez moi je veux bien balancer 5€ la dedans! J'adore le concept bien naze...

----------


## Desole

Je tiens aussi à préciser que si Hervé porte un string léopard avec porte jarretelle je suis prêt à aller jusqu'à 50€.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

10€.

----------


## NitroG42

Total : 234 euros, peut être même 304 euros si "Henri" fait plein de chose ridicule et dégradante.

----------


## Silver

Moi j'ai 259 euros, un coeur et un rein. Mais j'ai peut-être mal calculé...

----------


## Kami93

10€  :B):  chèque paypal on en MP :B

----------


## lordsupra

hum ? j'ai pas compris le concept . ce site s'adresse a des sites en lignes, pour insérer un bloc animé ,peu, customisable , dans des sites web a 700 roros de base ? avec comme punchline marketing " ca va booster vos ventes"

 ou alors ces des épouvantails destiné a préserver votre bande passante d'éventuels surfeurs égaré ? 

  en tous cas, si le choix final se porte sur douglass,( " pour l'humour, la classe, et surtout beaucoup d'audace ) considérez moi comme votre créditeur du billet de 10 euros qui se trouve a coté de moi...

----------


## GeorgesAbitboL

10€ de plus, et je vous les amene avec des bieres
(et du coca zero enrichi en proteines et graisse de morse pour Omar)

----------


## donahu

Hop un Tiny Url vers la gonzesse qui parle en Chti ;>

http://tinyurl.com/424rby

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Joli mon petit Donahu.

----------


## JCLB

excellent le chti.

sinon c'est marrant mais bon, ils vendent surtout le bloc customizable.

Je pense que Doc TB, Half et Zoulou peuvent faire la même chose, faut juste un Sims IRL pour faire des enregistrements  :^_^:

----------


## Merguez

pas mal pour booster un site de boules, mais je verrais plus Tera Patrick en mini-salope.

Pour les gens du nord qui comprennent , la gonzesse parle le chti comme y faut ?

----------


## antoahn

Alors là, je suis tout à fait prêt à filer 10€ pour voir ça! Où c'est que je donne mon numéro de carte bleue?

----------


## -=dolido=-

Je suis pret à mettre 10 euros !

----------


## Rom1

> Au prix du marché noir on devrait en tirer un bon prix, c'est quel groupe sanguin ?


Je dis non au marché noir !

Jveux bien cliquer sur les pubs par contre  ::o:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> excellent le chti.
> 
> sinon c'est marrant mais bon, ils vendent surtout le bloc customizable.
> 
> Je pense que Doc TB, Half et Zoulou peuvent faire la même chose, faut juste un Sims IRL pour faire des enregistrements


Le truc drôle étant tout de même de payer un type pour vanter les mérites des croutons dans l'urètre.

Half, lui, le ferait gratos, ça perd de son charme.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Je mets 50€ si vous prenez un personnage qui s'habille seulement avec l'espèce de peau de renard qui traîne à la rédac.

----------


## Mr Navette

Mouai, faut être motiver pour faire ça, bon ils gagnent peut être leur quatre-heure ^^
Non, en fait non à 700 € c'est trop cher.

Aller pour le geste je donne "tout ce qu'il y a dans ma poche droite":
23 centimes !
 :B):

----------


## Merguez

> Mouai, faut être motiver pour faire ça, bon ils gagnent peut être leur quatre-heure ^^
> Non, en fait non à 700 € c'est trop cher.
> 
> Aller pour le geste je donne "tout ce qu'il y a dans ma poche droite":
> 23 centimes !


en soi le concept est pas mauvais, et pour un gros site vendeur, 700e c'est finalement pas si énorme. C'est juste que les vidéos sont bidons et digne d'un gonzo polonais.

----------


## Hochmeister

::o: le père noël cynique qui veut refourguer tous les fonds de stocks aux enfants...

Je veux bien mettre 5 euros si c'est pour avoir la nana énervante de l'intro en biatch ventant les mérite de CPC comme laxatif...

----------


## El Gringo

J'espère que tout ceux qui posent des conditions sont bien conscients qu'on ne pourra pas les suivre ?

----------


## NitroG42

> J'espère que tout ceux qui posent des conditions sont bien conscients qu'on ne pourra pas les suivre ?


Je viens bien mettre 100 euros si vous accepter les conditions.
Sans conditions.
 ::ninja::

----------


## Merguez

ya meme une certaine Lol  ::):  ca sent le geek chez mini-perso.com  :^_^: 
aha nan mais là c'était énorme, Hélène et les garçons ça vous dit quelque chose ? bon bah payez-vous la http://www.miniperso.com/static/stat...hp?cat=2&lg=fr

----------


## O.Boulon

Purée !
Majuscule, vous connaissez pas ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Si!!!
C'est la grande soeur de minuscule!

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Y'a une éco-taxe là dessus ?

----------


## El Gringo

Putain on va le faire sérieux, on a déjà entre un tiers et la moitié en quelques heures... J'imagine déjà le résultat, ça va être magnifique les gars !

----------


## Kami93

> en soi le concept est pas mauvais, et pour un gros site vendeur, 700e c'est finalement pas si énorme. C'est juste que les vidéos sont bidons et digne d'un gonzo polonais.





> le père noël cynique qui veut refourguer tous les fonds de stocks aux enfants...
> 
> Je veux bien mettre 5 euros si c'est pour avoir la nana énervante de l'intro en biatch ventant les mérite de CPC comme laxatif...


L'idée est moyenne, et surtout chère, perso et comme beaucoup ici (je sais on represente une infime part de la population internetienne)  déjà les animations flash sont bloquées par mon browser , et si d'aventure ça ne l'est pas je les zappe. Quand on achète en ligne (apparemment c'est surtout ça qui est visé, vu le "ET BOOSTER VOS VENTES" récurrents à chaque présentation)  on veut que ce soit clair, sans trop de bordel à cliquer. 
De plus les prestations sont nulles à chier , ça c'est un fait.

Le père Noel m'a bien fait marrer aussi ^^


ps : déjà ça serait la fête du slip si on réunit 700€ alors si on commence tous à chouiner sur ce que l'on veut voir apparaitre , ça va etre l'histoire sans fin.

Et les sous vous receptionnez comment  ?Chèque only ?

----------


## El Gringo

On va déjà voir si on les réunit, après on voit si tout le monde confirme, et quand on reçoit le fric on commande le truc... Donc chèque c'est mieux ouais. Après zoulou a un compte paypal je crois sinon.

----------


## Flaggados

avec paypal on peut faire des virements par carte bancaire sans avoir de compte soi-même ?

----------


## b0b0

Moi j'ai pas confiance, vous allez garder l'argent pour vous acheter de la drogue.

----------


## Flaggados

> Moi j'ai pas confiance, vous allez garder l'argent pour vous acheter de la drogue.


Bah c'est ça qu'est bon mec ! Après ils vont nous pondre des jeux de mots encore plus moisis, et ça c'est la méga-classe !

----------


## Sk-flown

Moi je donne 10€ si julie et barbara ce font monté par un ane.

----------


## Kami93

> avec paypal on peut faire des virements par carte bancaire sans avoir de compte soi-même ?


Nan faut créer un compte paypal, c'est rapide et simple et tu peux normalement l'utiliser même si il n'est pas entièrement validé ( ça sert si tu veux t'en servir après, et c'est tout con : genre il font un prelevement de 1€ pour test - remboursé - et t'as un code d'activation sur ton relevé bancaire correspondant à ce prelevement.)

----------


## Sig le Troll

Mon dieu ... mon dieu.

Si seulement j'avais ... ne serait-ce ... ooooooooh, je craque. Je dois faire un don pour cette bonne cause. xD

----------


## Ash_Crow

10 € de plus pour la cause.

----------


## Super Menteur

5€ et un rouleau de PQ (neuf).
Je veux voir ca ! Et si possible envoyez lui les fringues les plus ridicules possibles.

----------


## Dark Adrien

Bande de nazes. Pour 500 € sur mon compte paypal je vous fais un flash déguisé en Bernard Menez.

----------


## NitroG42

> Bande de nazes. Pour 500 € sur mon compte paypal je vous fais un flash déguisé en Bernard Menez.


Oui mais toi tu le feras avec plaisir et l'impression de nous arnaquer.
Alors que les mecs du site là, non seulement ils doivent avoir un salaire de misère, mais en plus ca se voit bien qu'ils ont perdu toute dignité.
Si j'ai ma carte bancaire dans pas longtemps (au minimum 1 semaine), je donnerai sans doute 10 euros, mais me comptez pas pour le moment.

----------


## MR.G

je participe à hauteur d'un ticket resto ... le carnet entier si c'est Jade Raymonde la mini-sal... euh, le mini perso ...

----------


## NitroG42

Ptain, j'ai tellement envie de voir, faudrai que le mec se fasse appeler Olivier aussi !
"Salut, moi c'est Olivier, et si je suis là, c'est pour vous vanter les mérites des croûtons dans l'urètre !"

----------


## Zepolak

Ouais... !

C'est totalement inutile ! 

Ça va surcharger le site ! 

Ouais !

Je participe !

5 euros, donc, j'ai pas de travail moi, mais par contre, ça va pas être possible par chèque. C'est tout, c'est ma seule condition. CB ou Paypal ou autre, mais pas un truc qui me demande d'envoyer un bidule physique (pas en France toussa)  ::):

----------


## Virtual Lasagne

OK, je veux bien mettre 5€ là dedans. sans conditions! Les croutons à l'ail dans l'urètre me vont très bien...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Vous avez vraiment rien à foutre de vos thunes, c'est terrible. Si vous voulez dépenser, envoyez-moi l'oseille...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Guest

T'as pas su rester un enfant.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Si si, j'ai gardé mon âme d'enfant chinois.

----------


## oryx

Aaaah ouais, moi aussi j'apporte mon obole. C'est ou qu'on paie les 10€ ???

----------


## mojo

::): bonsoir, c'est ici qu'on peut donner de l'argent pour voir des gens parler de croutons dans l'urètre?
Je donnerais bien 5€ pour voir cela

----------


## Koj

Je donne 10€ pour ce magnifique projet humanitaire. Si au passage il pouvait porter un short, avec les chaussettes bien hautes (genre explorateur) je pense que ça rendrait pas mal.

----------


## Polykaa

+5€

----------


## primilk

5€ de plus a la condition expresse que vous réussissiez à pondre un texte de 750 mots ne tournant qu'autour des croutons et de l'urêtre  ::):  de plus ils on bien dit mots donc vous pouvez commencer a sortir vos scrabbles pour trouver les mots plus longs  ::):

----------


## Sim's

+10,12€ si c'est la personne est habillée en Pyro !

----------


## dooby

Quitte à payer pour avoir un mini perso sur mon pc, autant prendre un compte virtual girl hd; pas de problème de choix des vêtements, elles adoptent très vite les fringues dans lesquelles les mecs aiment les voir; et mettre ça sur un site doperait les ventes un max.

Mention spéciale quand même au thème superman, on sent bien le winner.

----------


## Electabs

c'est tellement con et idiots que je suis obliger de participer. 10 roros de plus. et 10 de plus si le mec porte des bois de caribou  ::wub::

----------


## Desole

Bon alors si mes calcul sont bon on doit en être à 399€. Il ne nous reste donc plus que 300€ à trouver.

Je peux même dire que si on lance la participation au début du mois prochain j'augmente ma participation jusqu'à 50€ car j'ai toujours soutenu la presse libre et indépendante avec des croutons dedans.

Soit 439€ de total.

----------


## Kass Kroute

Comptez moi pour 25 €.

Sans conditions vu que je fais confiance à mon site préféré pour nous trouver quelque chose de bien marrant  ::P:

----------


## swool

je mets 10 € de plus dans la besace, je suis curieux de voir le résultat  ::wub::

----------


## TheToune

Aller, si vous le faites je suis prêt à monter à 10€.

----------


## Mélanome

Ah ... ouais ... "The sims" en MMO sur tout l'internet ... et en plus CanardPC y participe ... c'est un scandale !  ::ninja:: 

Et en plus y'a pas de lapin !

P.S.: perso ce qui me fait marrer c'est le "miniperso médical" pas encore disponible ... Pourra-t-on sélectionner un squelette ou un cadavre ?

----------


## Donki le gris

non mais lol quoi  ::):

----------


## pseudoridicule

::o: super ce truc! Je suis pret à mettre 10 euros!

----------


## Desole

Ca y est je viens de trouver LE moyen de financer Hervé : Je viens de jouer sur un serveur TF2 qui propose moyennant 10$ par moi un accès admin aux serveur. Je pense que la communauté canardienne est largement assez mure et responsable pour que vous puissiez profiter de ça ::ninja::

----------


## Narp

I'm in !

Je zuis prêt à partiziper à hauteur de 20 zeuros pour permettre à CanardPC de boozter zes ventes grâze à Hervé

----------


## JojoLeMerou

Et je relance de 10.

----------


## Therapy2crew

Pas intéressant ...  :<_<: 


Pas intéressé ...  ::zzz::

----------


## Praehotec

Han !

J'ai crée un compte exprès pour ça (enfin pas que...)

Promesse de don de 5€ obligé, c'est énoOormme. Ferme et définitif !

----------


## Wazatiste

Je relance de deux euros.

----------


## JojoLeMerou

Gringo, réveille-toi, faut faire les comptes (et la vaisselle aussi, ça sent d'ici).

----------


## hiubik

20 roros de plus

----------


## bigxtra

Hervé, un sac de croutons, un urêtre. _What else ?

_Dix euros ici.

----------


## alx

+30, par paypal ce serait l'idéal.

----------


## Trebad

je relance de 42... centimes.

----------


## olivarius

Beurk !!
Si je vois ça sur CanardPC je n'y mets plus les pieds ou je réactive le filtre antipub. Alt à la pollution des sites web !

----------


## Emile Zoulou

On mettra ça sur une "eight hundred euros page", avec le nom des bienfaiteurs, bien entendu.

----------


## hiubik

si les bienfaiteurs vont être listés je rajoute 20cts alors  ::):

----------


## Brocoli Man

Je paye 10 € pour ca. Count me in.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Vous êtes vraiment débiles, en pleine crise du pouvoir d'achat en plus !











Comptez moi pour 10 Euros...

----------


## captain_torche

Pareil pour moi, 10 euros.
Comment ne pas participer à une aventure humaine d'une telle envergure ?

----------


## Rom1

ahaha comment vous vous faites enfler, tout ça pour payer le Gruau de Thréanor !


N'empeche jsuis pressé de voir le résultat  ::ninja::

----------


## Brocoli Man

Je viens de voir le Hawaïen. Oh mon dieu.

----------


## alx

C'est vrai qu'Hervé est pas mal, mais avec Edouard ce serait vraiment distingué et tout.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Non mais c'est quoi ce bordel ?

Je donne 10 € mais en fin de mois faut pas déconner tout de même.

----------


## Choderlos

20€ par ici !!!

en esperant que le mot utre ne taxe pas le projet d' "inappropriate content"...

----------


## Nyrius

Allez pour je relance de 10€ .

car ca ma fait rire et j'imagine la version ch'ti.  ::P: 

Benvenue sur canard pc tizote
lech'site dej' eu video

----------


## L'invité

Mais merde, on va vraiment réussir à réunir l'argent... J'ai peur.  ::ninja::

----------


## t-buster

on met ou nos sous,
car franchement je veux la voir la futur miniperso de canardPC :;):

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Notre plan machiavélique est de plus en plus réalisable.

----------


## Maskass

Allez je relance de 10€.

----------


## alx

Si j'ai bien compté, on est à... 671€ ! (j'ai compté les nouveaux inscrits mais pas les conditions farfelues)

Pas mal pour un peep show qui vient d'ouvrir...

----------


## Tien 12

Moi, j'ai pas de thunes à mettre sur la table, mais je veux bien récupérer le surplus de dons  ::ninja::

----------


## Desole

J'ai recompté aussi et j en arrive au même résultat que alx.

On peut le faire.

----------


## Arseur

::lol::  Bon bin y a plus qu'à, la rédac peut compléter, quand même...  ::ninja::

----------


## Maskass

'Tain entre ca et les 4€ promis pour la pub/trombi... vous allez me ruiner!! ce Canard est un scandale  ::ninja::

----------


## alx

+5€ de la part d'un pote lurker...

----------


## El Gringo

Oh mon dieu ça vient, ça vient...

----------


## Arseur

On peut monter à 750 euros facilement, comme ça on prend l'option où il porte ce qu'on veut comme fringues...
Qui a des oreilles de lapin Playboy en serre-tête à prêter ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Desole

> Oh mon dieu ça vient, ça vient...


Tu veux une cigarette?

----------


## Kami93

676€  :B):  je rajoute 4€ de plus à mes 10 pour faire rond et faciliter la tâche au(x) dernier(s) bienfaiteur(s).

Nous sommes à 680€.

/o/\o/\o\

----------


## liva

je garde mes sous pour ma drogue

----------


## hiubik

moi le cheque est deja pret  ::):

----------


## Silver

> Vous êtes vraiment débiles, en pleine crise du pouvoir d'achat en plus !


M'en fous, j'habite à l'étranger.  ::):

----------


## NitroG42

Putain, faut quand même l'avouer, je suis pas sur de connaître une autre "communauté", qui aurait pu réunir autant d'argent aussi vite pour une cause comme ca...
Et tout ca avec plaisir en plus.

----------


## Maskass

C'est pour ca que je kiffe ces forums!!! ::lol:: 

680€ en a peine 2 jours!!!!

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> http://www.weplug.com/images_1/2c161...0918201100.jpg
> 
> moi le cheque est deja pret *flou*


Fixed

----------


## morbak

10€ de plus pour la chti et les croutons dans l'urêtre!
C'est trop énorme!

(690€ !!)

----------


## b0b0

Et dire qu'avec cet argent ou pourrait sauver des vies, des enfant malades ou acheter de la bouffe pour les pauvres.

----------


## mescalin

Ou payer mon edf  ::(:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

P'tain on atteint le minimum. J'en pleurerai presque.

reste à voir comment collecter tout ça.

----------


## morbak

Ba la chti est sans doute chômeuse, pédophile et consanguines alors faut plutôt voir ça comme une bonne action..

----------


## DakuTenshi

Ca serait avec plaisir mais j'ai un déficit de 100€ là..


5€ ça vous suffit?.

----------


## Electabs

> P'tain on atteint le minimum. J'en pleurerai presque.
> 
> reste à voir comment collecter tout ça.


Enfin maintenant ce qu'il faut voir c'est si tout le monde confirme, parce que c'est bien beau d'avoir de la gueule et de dire je donne : maintenant les ptit loup ... faut faire chauffer votre carte bleu, ou celle trouver par hasard dans le sac d'une petite vieille qui passait par là par hasard.

en tout cas pour moi le 26 ya les thunes

----------


## Flaggados

> P'tain on atteint le minimum. J'en pleurerai presque.
> 
> reste à voir comment collecter tout ça.


Par paypal... on fait tous un virement, et si le compte y est, vous les acceptez tous, sinon vous annulez le virement et on garde nos soussous...

[enfin, je crois que ça marche comme ça Paypal... mais je suis pas sûr]

----------


## Electabs

N'empêche le téléthon devrait prendre actes de la méthode là :;):

----------


## Flaggados

C'est vrai qu'on est quand même pas net ! On va gâcher moultes piécettes pour voir un mec se ridiculiser dans un player flash alors qu'on pourrait faire quelque chose d'utile et/ou de bien avec cet argent...


N'empêche, il a intérêt à être bien ridicule le coco !  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Moi je file 5000€ si CPC passe en langage SMS.

----------


## Nelfe

> Moi je file 5000€ si CPC passe en langage SMS.


Fais gaffe, ils seraient capable de le faire.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Fais gaffe, ils seraient capable de le faire.


Tu sous-entends que c'est des vendus prêts à renier leurs idéaux typographiques pour un peu d'argent ?

----------


## Nelfe

> Tu sous-entends que c'est des vendus prêts à renier leurs idéaux typographiques pour un peu d'argent ?


De l'argent non, dans un cadre débilesque pourquoi pas  ::ninja:: *








* remarque pour 5000€ aussi, pourquoi pas pour le fric finalement.

----------


## Kyz

Je renchéris de 10 !

----------


## Djum

J'ajoute 10€. En mains propres, j'habite à côté de chez vous  ::): .

----------


## justmoa

Cette opération est scandaleuse !

J'en suis de 20€, le chèque est déjà prêt !

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> Et dire qu'avec cet argent ou pourrait sauver des vies, des enfant malades ou acheter de la bouffe pour les pauvres.


Oh le rabat-joie.




> P'tain on atteint le minimum. J'en pleurerai presque.
> 
> reste à voir comment collecter tout ça.


Paypal ou par mandat cash sur ma boite postale.

----------


## lincruste

Ch'peux donner 5 dollars si vous prenez encore les sous.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

On prend toujours. Plein.

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Et dire qu'avec cet argent ou pourrait sauver des vies, des enfant malades ou acheter de la bouffe pour les pauvres.


 ::mellow::  !

Oh quel rabat-joie  ::unsure:: 

Edit: Flûte ! Grillled par JojleMérou !



> Putain, faut quand même l'avouer, je suis pas sur de connaître une autre "communauté", qui aurait pu réunir autant d'argent aussi vite pour une cause comme ca...
> Et tout ca avec plaisir en plus.


En même temps y a beaucoup de salariés et de personnes (plus ou moins) rénumérées sur le site, ça aide ...

Mais sinon je voudais dénoncer ce que personne ne voie !
Vous ne comprenez donc pas ?
On commence par voir combien on peut récolter pour une animation un peu crétine, et vu l'engouement pour ce projet, on peut s'attendre à voir la rédaction commencer la quète pour former les premières forces armées du CPC !!!!  ::o:

----------


## hiubik

> !
>  on peut s'attendre à voir la rédaction commencer la quète pour former les premières forces armées du CPC !!!!


avec ackbar et oni² en tant que chefs des armees  ::ninja::

----------


## Arseur

> avec ackbar et oni² en tant que chefs des armees


Ackbar ?
Les enfants soldats c'est dégueulasse, faut pas.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Ackbar ?
> Les enfants soldats c'est dégueulasse, faut pas.


Et contre des amazones on serait foutus.

Par contre personne n'a proposé de faire lui-meme la vidéo pour moins de 700€?

----------


## Guest

> avec ackbar et oni² en tant que chefs des armees


Ackbar je sais pas, mais y a pas écrit ça sur mon contrat.

----------


## TheToune

> Et contre des amazones on serait foutus.
> 
> Par contre personne n'a proposé de faire lui-meme la vidéo pour moins de 700€?


Bien sur que si ... Mais ça na aucun intérêt ...  ::P:

----------


## hiubik

> Ackbar je sais pas, mais y a pas écrit ça sur mon contrat.


et tu crois que c'est une raison suffisante  ::):

----------


## Guest

> et tu crois que c'est une raison suffisante


Etant donné que j'ai pas de contrat, ouais.

----------


## Pelomar

Vous n'etes qu'une sale bande de riches.

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> Vous n'etes qu'une sale bande de riches.


Toi t'es pauvre, et tout seul.

----------


## b0b0

Et dire qu'on aurait pu sauver des dauphins avec cet argent

----------


## pseudoridicule

Bon allez je mets 5 euros de plus, seulement si le mec se déguise en canard.

----------


## Desole

> Et dire qu'on aurait pu sauver des dauphins avec cet argent


Ou s'en payer un et faire un méchoui avec ::ninja::

----------


## Electabs

> Et dire qu'on aurait pu sauver des dauphins avec cet argent


c'est bon Ackboo s'en occupe :;):

----------


## Linque

Ok. Quelqu'un à trouvé un site qui s'est payé un de leur minipersos ? 
700 balles tout de même.
Je crois que si je revois une seule fois la chti, je fais un avc.

----------


## Voidethyl

10€ promis. Je veux la honte haut de gamme avec accessoires.

----------


## El Gringo

Classe. On y est normalement, là. Va falloir commencer à gérer mais on est en plein bouclage, si vous pouvez patienter deux trois jours sans vous démotiver ça serait parfait...

----------


## znokiss

Moi je met 5 € si y'a des promesses non tenues. Par contre, je sais pas comment faire. Un virement bancaire, ça serait dans mes moyens, et en plus c'est rapide.

----------


## justmoa

> Classe. On y est normalement, là. Va falloir commencer à gérer mais on est en plein bouclage, si vous pouvez patienter deux trois jours sans vous démotiver ça serait parfait...


Pour ceux qui veulent payer par chèque (dont moi), vous pourriez déjà nous donner l'ordre, après on peut l'envoyer directement chez vous à la rédac.

Enfin après on n'est pas à 2 ou 3 jours près.

----------


## Djum

On va attendre patiemment les modalités ...
Mais faudra quand même refaire un petit tour de table pour être sûr de toujours avoir la somme adéquate.

----------


## Flaggados

Moi je suis toujours partant ! J'ai 5€ pour vous comme promis !

----------


## justmoa

J'ai fait ça :
  -=dolido=- 10   alx 30   Arcanum-XIII 10   Arseur 5   Arthur Rabot 2   Ash_Crow 10   b0b0 8   bigxtra 10   Brocoli Man 10   captain_torche 10   Choderlos 20   DakuTenshi 5   dalgwen 10   desole 10   Djum 10   El Gringo 50   El_Mariachi² 10   Electabs 10   Emile Zoulou 2   fabzou 10   Flaggados 5   GeorgesAbitboL 10   Goji 30   Gorth_le_Barbare 10   hiubik 20   Hochmeister 5   JojoLeMerou 10   justmoa 20 
   Kahn Lusth 20   Kami93 14   Kass Kroute 25   Koj 10   Kyz 10   lincruste 5   L'invité 5   lordsupra 10   Maskass 10   mojo 5   morbak 10   mrianou 10   Narp 20   Nyrius 10   O.Boulon 30   Obiwankenoob 10   Oni-Oni 30   oryx 10   Polykaa 5   Praehotec 5   primilk 5   pseudoridicule 15   Silver 7   Sim's 10   Sk-flown 10   Super Menteur 5   swool 10   TheToune 10   Virtual Lasagne 5   Voidethyl 10   Wazatiste 2   Zepolak 5   znokiss 5  
Si j'ai oublié quelqu'un, ou si la somme est incorrecte, corrigez !
J'ai mis en rouge ceux qui ont confirmé.

----------


## Maskass

Ah bah moi aussi je suis toujours partant!!! 10€ comme prévu!

----------


## alx

> J'ai fait ça :
>   -=dolido=- 10   alx + gru
>  35
>    Arcanum-XIII 10   Arseur 5   Arthur Rabot 2   Ash_Crow 10   b0b0 8   bigxtra 10   Brocoli Man 10   captain_torche 10   Choderlos 20   DakuTenshi 5   dalgwen 10   desole 10   Djum 10   El Gringo 50   El_Mariachi² 10   Electabs 10   Emile Zoulou 2   fabzou 10   Flaggados 5   GeorgesAbitboL 10   Goji 30   Gorth_le_Barbare 10   hiubik 20   Hochmeister 5   JojoLeMerou 10   justmoa 20 
>    Kahn Lusth 20   Kami93 14   Kass Kroute 25   Koj 10   Kyz 10   lincruste 5   L'invité 5   lordsupra 10   Maskass 10   mojo 5   morbak 10   mrianou 10   Narp 20   Nyrius 10   O.Boulon 30   Obiwankenoob 10   Oni-Oni 30   oryx 10   Polykaa 5   Praehotec 5   primilk 5   pseudoridicule 15   Silver 7   Sim's 10   Sk-flown 10   Super Menteur 5   swool 10   TheToune 10   Virtual Lasagne 5   Voidethyl 10   Wazatiste 2   Zepolak 5   znokiss 5  
> Si j'ai oublié quelqu'un, ou si la somme est incorrecte, corrigez !
> J'ai mis en rouge ceux qui ont confirmé.


Ok, je me suis mis en rouge ainsi que Maskass, et j'ai ajouté un pote à moi pour 5 euros.

----------


## Electabs

tu confirme aussi pour moi 10... oh oui passe moi au rouge ::wub:: .

pardon j'ai craqué.

----------


## justmoa

-=dolido=- 10   alx + gru
 35
   Arcanum-XIII 10   Arseur 5   Arthur Rabot 2   Ash_Crow 10   b0b0 8   bigxtra 10   Brocoli Man 10   captain_torche 10   Choderlos 20   DakuTenshi 5   dalgwen 10   desole 10   Djum 10   El Gringo 50   El_Mariachi² 10   Electabs 10   Emile Zoulou 2   fabzou 10   Flaggados 5   GeorgesAbitboL 10   Goji 30   Gorth_le_Barbare 10   hiubik 20   Hochmeister 5   JojoLeMerou 10   justmoa 20 
   Kahn Lusth 20   Kami93 14   Kass Kroute 25   Koj 10   Kyz 10   lincruste 5   L'invité 5   lordsupra 10   Maskass 10   mojo 5   morbak 10   mrianou 10   Narp 20   Nyrius 10   O.Boulon 30   Obiwankenoob 10   Oni-Oni 30   oryx 10   Polykaa 5   Praehotec 5   primilk 5   pseudoridicule 15   Silver 7   Sim's 10   Sk-flown 10   Super Menteur 5   swool 10   TheToune 10   Virtual Lasagne 5   Voidethyl 10   Wazatiste 2   Zepolak 5   znokiss 5

----------


## Guest

Hors de question que je me rétracte une fois proche de la victoire.

----------


## justmoa

-=dolido=- 10   alx + gru
 35
   Arcanum-XIII 10   Arseur 5   Arthur Rabot 2   Ash_Crow 10   b0b0 8   bigxtra 10   Brocoli Man 10   captain_torche 10   Choderlos 20   DakuTenshi 5   dalgwen 10   desole 10   Djum 10   El Gringo 50   El_Mariachi² 10   Electabs 10   Emile Zoulou 2   fabzou 10   Flaggados 5   GeorgesAbitboL 10   Goji 30   Gorth_le_Barbare 10   hiubik 20   Hochmeister 5   JojoLeMerou 10   justmoa 20 
   Kahn Lusth 20   Kami93 14   Kass Kroute 25   Koj 10   Kyz 10   lincruste 5   L'invité 5   lordsupra 10   Maskass 10   mojo 5   morbak 10   mrianou 10   Narp 20   Nyrius 10   O.Boulon 30   Obiwankenoob 10   Oni-Oni 30   oryx 10   Polykaa 5   Praehotec 5   primilk 5   pseudoridicule 15   Silver 7   Sim's 10   Sk-flown 10   Super Menteur 5   swool 10   TheToune 10   Virtual Lasagne 5   Voidethyl 10   Wazatiste 2   Zepolak 5   znokiss 5

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Moi je confirme, mais seulement si mon nom apparait en bleu dans la liste.

----------


## justmoa

-=dolido=- 10   alx + gru
 35
   Arcanum-XIII 10   Arseur 5   Arthur Rabot 2   Ash_Crow 10   b0b0 8   bigxtra 10   Brocoli Man 10   captain_torche 10   Choderlos 20   DakuTenshi 5   dalgwen 10   desole 10   Djum 10   El Gringo 50   El_Mariachi² 10   Electabs 10   Emile Zoulou 2   fabzou 10   Flaggados 5   GeorgesAbitboL 10   Goji 30   Gorth_le_Barbare 10   hiubik 20   Hochmeister 5   JojoLeMerou 10   justmoa 20 
   Kahn Lusth 20   Kami93 14   Kass Kroute 25   Koj 10   Kyz 10   lincruste 5   L'invité 5   lordsupra 10   Maskass 10   mojo 5   morbak 10   mrianou 10   Narp 20   Nyrius 10   O.Boulon 30   Obiwankenoob 10   Oni-Oni 30   oryx 10   Polykaa 5   Praehotec 5   primilk 5   pseudoridicule 15   Silver 7   Sim's 10   Sk-flown 10   Super Menteur 5   swool 10   TheToune 10   Virtual Lasagne 5   Voidethyl 10   Wazatiste 2   Zepolak 5   znokiss 5

----------


## Djum

Sans fioritures, sauf du violet, je confirme également.
EDIT : La liste donnée monte jusqu'à 710, il faut donc que tout le monde confirme !

----------


## justmoa

-=dolido=- 10   alx + gru
 35
   Arcanum-XIII 10   Arseur 5   Arthur Rabot 2   Ash_Crow 10   b0b0 8   bigxtra 10   Brocoli Man 10   captain_torche 10   Choderlos 20   DakuTenshi 5   dalgwen 10   desole 10   Djum 10   El Gringo 50   El_Mariachi² 10   Electabs 10   Emile Zoulou 2   fabzou 10   Flaggados 5   GeorgesAbitboL 10   Goji 30   Gorth_le_Barbare 10   hiubik 20   Hochmeister 5   JojoLeMerou 10   justmoa 20 
   Kahn Lusth 20   Kami93 14   Kass Kroute 25   Koj 10   Kyz 10   lincruste 5   L'invité 5   lordsupra 10   Maskass 10   mojo 5   morbak 10   mrianou 10   Narp 20   Nyrius 10   O.Boulon 30   Obiwankenoob 10   Oni-Oni 30   oryx 10   Polykaa 5   Praehotec 5   primilk 5   pseudoridicule 15   Silver 7   Sim's 10   Sk-flown 10   Super Menteur 5   swool 10   TheToune 10   Virtual Lasagne 5   Voidethyl 10   Wazatiste 2   Zepolak 5   znokiss 5

----------


## Ragondin

Ah les raclures, on ne me compte pas dedans. Top 10€ dans ta liste de ma part.

----------


## hiubik

Je confirme les 20 roros , car les polonais n'ont qu'une parole (ou pas ::ninja:: )

----------


## Kass Kroute

No soussaille ; toujours partant pour vingt-cinq €  ::):

----------


## Super Menteur

Je confirme, mais n'oublie pas de faire figurer le PQ dans mon don. Parce que merde, un rouleau neuf quoi !

----------


## Desole

je confirme aussi.

----------


## justmoa

Ajout de Rag', désolé pour l'oubli !
Et puis 1 rouleau de PQ, par Super-Menteur

-=dolido=-10alx + gru
35
Arcanum-XIII10Arseur5Arthur Rabot2Ash_Crow10b0b08bigxtra10Brocoli Man10captain_torche10Choderlos20DakuTenshi5dalgwen10desole10Djum10El Gringo50El_Mariachi²10Electabs10Emile Zoulou2fabzou10Flaggados5GeorgesAbitboL10Goji30Gorth_le_Barbare10hiubik20Hochmeister5JojoLeMerou10justmoa20 
Kahn Lusth20Kami9314Kass Kroute25Koj10Kyz10lincruste5L'invité5lordsupra10Maskass10mojo5morbak10mrianou10Narp20Nyrius10O.Boulon30Obiwankenoob10Oni-Oni30oryx10Polykaa5Praehotec5primilk5pseudoridicule15Ragondin
Silver10
7Sim's10Sk-flown10Super Menteur5swool10TheToune10Virtual Lasagne5Voidethyl10Wazatiste2Zepolak5znokiss5

----------


## Arseur

-=dolido=-10alx + gru
35
Arcanum-XIII10Arseur5Arthur Rabot2Ash_Crow10b0b08bigxtra10Brocoli Man10captain_torche10Choderlos20DakuTenshi5dalgwen10desole10Djum10El Gringo50El_Mariachi²10Electabs10Emile Zoulou2fabzou10Flaggados5GeorgesAbitboL10Goji30Gorth_le_Barbare10hiubik20Hochmeister5JojoLeMerou10justmoa20 
Kahn Lusth20Kami9314Kass Kroute25Koj10Kyz10lincruste5L'invité5lordsupra10Maskass10mojo5morbak10mrianou10Narp20Nyrius10O.Boulon30Obiwankenoob10Oni-Oni30oryx10Polykaa5Praehotec5primilk5pseudoridicule15Ragondin
Silver10
7Sim's10Sk-flown10Super Menteur5swool10TheToune10Virtual Lasagne5Voidethyl10Wazatiste2Zepolak5znokiss5

Je me suis confirmé.

----------


## half

ha!

----------


## Voidethyl

Hmm, silky smooth graou.
_Turn me red_...

----------


## Pelomar

Moi j'ai peur.

----------


## fabzou

je confirme aussi !

----------


## justmoa

> ha!


J'ai pas vu combien tu mets, si c'est une confirmation.

-=dolido=-10alx + gru
35
Arcanum-XIII10Arseur5Arthur Rabot2Ash_Crow10b0b08bigxtra10Brocoli Man10captain_torche10Choderlos20DakuTenshi5dalgwen10desole10Djum10El Gringo50El_Mariachi²10Electabs10Emile Zoulou2fabzou10Flaggados5GeorgesAbitboL10Goji30Gorth_le_Barbare10hiubik20Hochmeister5JojoLeMerou10justmoa20 
Kahn Lusth20Kami9314Kass Kroute25Koj10Kyz10lincruste5L'invité5lordsupra10Maskass10mojo5morbak10mrianou10Narp20Nyrius10O.Boulon30Obiwankenoob10Oni-Oni30oryx10Polykaa5Praehotec5primilk5pseudoridicule15Ragondin
Silver10
7Sim's10Sk-flown10Super Menteur5€ et 1PQ 
swool10TheToune10Virtual Lasagne5Voidethyl10Wazatiste2Zepolak5znokiss5

----------


## hiubik

au fait pour la moisson comment ca va se passer ? Qui va s'occuper des recoltes ?

----------


## justmoa

Gringo a dit d'attendre la fin de bouclage pour ça. 
Certainement fin de semaine, j'ai la flemme de chercher son message.

----------


## El Gringo

Ouais on va s'en occuper, mais on va d'abord voir avec eux s'ils acceptent le message avant de collecter pour rien... Sinon je confirme ma somme, bien entendu.
Edit : quelqu'un disait qu'on en avait pour 710€ actuellement, sachant qu'avec les accessoires on tape dans les 750€ vous pouvez toujours faire de nouvelles promesses de dons si vous voulez...

----------


## justmoa

D'accord avec Gringo, je n'ai pas recompté, mais il ne manque plus grand chose pour les accessoires.

-=dolido=-10alx + gru
35
Arcanum-XIII10Arseur5Arthur Rabot2Ash_Crow10b0b08bigxtra10Brocoli Man10captain_torche10Choderlos20DakuTenshi5dalgwen10desole10Djum10El Gringo50El_Mariachi²10Electabs10Emile Zoulou2fabzou10Flaggados5GeorgesAbitboL10Goji30Gorth_le_Barbare10hiubik20Hochmeister5JojoLeMerou10justmoa20 
Kahn Lusth20Kami9314Kass Kroute25Koj10Kyz10lincruste5L'invité5lordsupra10Maskass10mojo5morbak10mrianou10Narp20Nyrius10O.Boulon30Obiwankenoob10Oni-Oni30oryx10Polykaa5Praehotec5primilk5pseudoridicule15Ragondin
Silver10
7Sim's10Sk-flown10Super Menteur5€ et 1PQ 
swool10TheToune10Virtual Lasagne5Voidethyl10Wazatiste2Zepolak5znokiss5

----------


## Boitameuh

750€ de poppers ça va être la fête  la rédac...

----------


## hiubik

> 750€ de poppers ça va être la fête  la rédac...


je ne sais pas si le mot "fête" serait le plus approprie avec 750€ de poppers  ::):

----------


## alx

> je ne sais pas si le mot "fête" serait le plus approprie avec 750€ de poppers


Plutôt le mot migraine...

----------


## Velgos

Nom de dieu mais d'où sortent-ils leurs comédiens?

Je fais un chèque de 20€ et c'est mon dernier mot.

----------


## hiubik

> Plutôt le mot migraine...


non la migraine c'est le lendemain  ::):

----------


## znokiss

Yop, je passe du côté rouge de la force d'écriture de mon pseudo.
Seulement, moi j'ai pas de cheques, mais virement, je peux.

----------


## Largeman

Je relance de 5.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Je participe à hauteur de 10 euros avec comme seule condition que vous postiez sur ce thread les mails échangés avec la boîte d' "acteurs" !

----------


## Narp

Je confirme mes 20€

----------


## justmoa

Ajout de :Velgos, Largeman et Blind_God_W@d.


-=dolido=-10alx + gru
35
Arcanum-XIII10Arseur5Arthur Rabot2Ash_Crow10b0b08bigxtra10Blind_God_W@d
Brocoli Man10
10captain_torche10Choderlos20DakuTenshi5dalgwen10desole10Djum10El Gringo50El_Mariachi²10Electabs10Emile Zoulou2fabzou10Flaggados5GeorgesAbitboL10Goji30Gorth_le_Barbare10hiubik20Hochmeister5JojoLeMerou10justmoa20 
Kahn Lusth20Kami9314Kass Kroute25Koj10Kyz10Largeman
lincruste5
5L'invité5lordsupra10Maskass10mojo5morbak10mrianou10Narp20Nyrius10O.Boulon30Obiwankenoob10Oni-Oni30oryx10Polykaa5Praehotec5primilk5pseudoridicule15Ragondin
Silver10
7Sim's10Sk-flown10Super Menteur5€ et 1PQ 
swool10TheToune10Velgos
Virtual Lasagne20
5Voidethyl10Wazatiste2Zepolak5znokiss5

----------


## Psk

+ 5€

----------


## justmoa

Ajout de Psk.

Confirmé : 340 / 760

-=dolido=-10alx + gru
35
Arcanum-XIII10Arseur5Arthur Rabot2Ash_Crow10b0b08bigxtra10Blind_God_W@d
Brocoli Man10
10captain_torche10Choderlos20DakuTenshi5dalgwen10desole10Djum10El Gringo50El_Mariachi²10Electabs10Emile Zoulou2fabzou10Flaggados5GeorgesAbitboL10Goji30Gorth_le_Barbare10hiubik20Hochmeister5JojoLeMerou10justmoa20 
Kahn Lusth20Kami9314Kass Kroute25Koj10Kyz10Largeman
lincruste5
5L'invité5lordsupra10Maskass10mojo5morbak10mrianou10Narp20Nyrius10O.Boulon30Obiwankenoob10Oni-Oni30oryx10Polykaa5Praehotec5primilk5pseudoridicule15Psk
Ragondin
Silver5
10
7Sim's10Sk-flown10Super Menteur5€ et 1PQ 
swool10TheToune10Velgos
Virtual Lasagne20
5Voidethyl10Wazatiste2Zepolak5znokiss5

----------


## Super_Newbie

Tu mettras 5 euros de ma part aussi et je n'oppose aucune condition ni aucune résistance.

----------


## justmoa

Ajout de Super_Newbie.

Confirmé : 345 / 765

-=dolido=-10alx + gru
35
Arcanum-XIII10Arseur5Arthur Rabot2Ash_Crow10b0b08bigxtra10Blind_God_W@d
Brocoli Man10
10captain_torche10Choderlos20DakuTenshi5dalgwen10desole10Djum10El Gringo50El_Mariachi²10Electabs10Emile Zoulou2fabzou10Flaggados5GeorgesAbitboL10Goji30Gorth_le_Barbare10hiubik20Hochmeister5JojoLeMerou10justmoa20 
Kahn Lusth20Kami9314Kass Kroute25Koj10Kyz10Largeman
lincruste5
5L'invité5lordsupra10Maskass10mojo5morbak10mrianou10Narp20Nyrius10O.Boulon30Obiwankenoob10Oni-Oni30oryx10Polykaa5Praehotec5primilk5pseudoridicule15Psk
Ragondin
Silver5
10
7Sim's10Sk-flown10Super Menteur5€ et 1PQ 
Super_Newbie
swool5
10TheToune10Velgos
Virtual Lasagne20
5Voidethyl10Wazatiste2Zepolak5znokiss5

Une question au passage, qu'est ce qui se passe si ce qui est tourné ne correspond pas ?
Quelqu'un peut assister au tournage du chef d'œuvre ?

----------


## Super_Newbie

On leur envoie Omar B.

----------


## hiubik

> On leur envoie Omar B.


Ou alors c'est notre cher Boulon que l'on pourrait mettre sur l'animation flash  ::):

----------


## tarbanrael

je voudrais trop rien dire mais comme d'hab c'est la chti qu'est la plus canon!
on est vraiment trop fort! ::P:

----------


## Darkmoon Soleyfir

Si j'arrive à faire marcher un compte paypal (pas sur que je peux avec ma carte), je suis près à relancer de 10€.

----------


## Virtual Lasagne

Yo! je confirme mes 5 neuros!

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Et bien moi je confirme sûr de sûr mes 10 neurones.

Comme ça ouais.

----------


## Kami93

Yo confirmado.
Los croutones estan en l'uretros !

----------


## justmoa

Ajout de Darkmoon Soleyfir, mais pas en confirmé pour le moment.

Confirmé : 364 / 775

-=dolido=-10alx + gru
35
Arcanum-XIII10Arseur5Arthur Rabot2Ash_Crow10b0b08bigxtra10Blind_God_W@d
Brocoli Man10
10captain_torche10Choderlos20DakuTenshi5dalgwen10DarkmoonSoleyfir
desole10
10Djum10El Gringo50El_Mariachi²10Electabs10Emile Zoulou2fabzou10Flaggados5GeorgesAbitboL10Goji30Gorth_le_Barbare10hiubik20Hochmeister5JojoLeMerou10justmoa20 
Kahn Lusth20Kami9314Kass Kroute25Koj10Kyz10Largeman
lincruste5
5L'invité5lordsupra10Maskass10mojo5morbak10mrianou10Narp20Nyrius10O.Boulon30Obiwankenoob10Oni-Oni30oryx10Polykaa5Praehotec5primilk5pseudoridicule15Psk
Ragondin
Silver5
10
7Sim's10Sk-flown10Super Menteur5€ et 1PQ 
Super_Newbie
swool5
10TheToune10Velgos
Virtual Lasagne20
5Voidethyl10Wazatiste2Zepolak5znokiss5

----------


## Djum

Alors ce bouclage ? Vous vous en sortez ?
C'est pas tout ça mais on veut notre pantin nous  ::P: .

----------


## Darkmoon Soleyfir

Paypal a l'air de marcher. Je confirme donc mes 10 roros.

----------


## Concrete Donkey

Je met un max de pognon si on peut avoir une stripteaseuse qui sussure mon nom.

----------


## justmoa

Donc confirmation de Darkmoon

Confirmé : 374 / 775

-=dolido=-10alx + gru
35
Arcanum-XIII10Arseur5Arthur Rabot2Ash_Crow10b0b08bigxtra10Blind_God_W@d
Brocoli Man10
10captain_torche10Choderlos20DakuTenshi5dalgwen10DarkmoonSoleyfir
desole10
10Djum10El Gringo50El_Mariachi²10Electabs10Emile Zoulou2fabzou10Flaggados5GeorgesAbitboL10Goji30Gorth_le_Barbare10hiubik20Hochmeister5JojoLeMerou10justmoa20 
Kahn Lusth20Kami9314Kass Kroute25Koj10Kyz10Largeman
lincruste5
5L'invité5lordsupra10Maskass10mojo5morbak10mrianou10Narp20Nyrius10O.Boulon30Obiwankenoob10Oni-Oni30oryx10Polykaa5Praehotec5primilk5pseudoridicule15Psk
Ragondin
Silver5
10
7Sim's10Sk-flown10Super Menteur5€ et 1PQ 
Super_Newbie
swool5
10TheToune10Velgos
Virtual Lasagne20
5Voidethyl10Wazatiste2Zepolak5znokiss5

----------


## O.Boulon

Firmé.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Je confirme infirmier.

----------


## justmoa

Confirmé : 406 / 775

-=dolido=-10alx + gru
35
Arcanum-XIII10Arseur5Arthur Rabot2Ash_Crow10b0b08bigxtra10Blind_God_W@d
Brocoli Man10
10captain_torche10Choderlos20DakuTenshi5dalgwen10DarkmoonSoleyfir
desole10
10Djum10El Gringo50El_Mariachi²10Electabs10Emile Zoulou2fabzou10Flaggados5GeorgesAbitboL10Goji30Gorth_le_Barbare10hiubik20Hochmeister5JojoLeMerou10justmoa20 
Kahn Lusth20Kami9314Kass Kroute25Koj10Kyz10Largeman
lincruste5
5L'invité5lordsupra10Maskass10mojo5morbak10mrianou10Narp20Nyrius10O.Boulon30Obiwankenoob10Oni-Oni30oryx10Polykaa5Praehotec5primilk5pseudoridicule15Psk
Ragondin
Silver5
10
7Sim's10Sk-flown10Super Menteur5€ et 1PQ 
Super_Newbie
swool5
10TheToune10Velgos
Virtual Lasagne20
5Voidethyl10Wazatiste2Zepolak5znokiss5

----------


## Therapy2crew

Firmin ? Fiiiiirmin ??

----------


## Silver

Bon allez, j'ai dit 7 mais je confirme pour 10.

----------


## justmoa

Confirmé : 416 / 778

-=dolido=-10alx + gru
35
Arcanum-XIII10Arseur5Arthur Rabot2Ash_Crow10b0b08bigxtra10Blind_God_W@d
Brocoli Man10
10captain_torche10Choderlos20DakuTenshi5dalgwen10DarkmoonSoleyfir
desole10
10Djum10El Gringo50El_Mariachi²10Electabs10Emile Zoulou2fabzou10Flaggados5GeorgesAbitboL10Goji30Gorth_le_Barbare10hiubik20Hochmeister5JojoLeMerou10justmoa20 
Kahn Lusth20Kami9314Kass Kroute25Koj10Kyz10Largeman
lincruste5
5L'invité5lordsupra10Maskass10mojo5morbak10mrianou10Narp20Nyrius10O.Boulon30Obiwankenoob10Oni-Oni30oryx10Polykaa5Praehotec5primilk5pseudoridicule15Psk
Ragondin
Silver5
10
10Sim's10Sk-flown10Super Menteur5€ et 1PQ 
Super_Newbie
swool5
10TheToune10Velgos
Virtual Lasagne20
5Voidethyl10Wazatiste2Zepolak5znokiss5

----------


## nic0patch

20€ confirmé.
Dépucelage à la tronçonneuse pour mon premier post.

----------


## justmoa

Ajout de nic0patch.

Confirmé : 436 / 798

-=dolido=-10alx + gru
35
Arcanum-XIII10Arseur5Arthur Rabot2Ash_Crow10b0b08bigxtra10Blind_God_W@d
Brocoli Man10
10captain_torche10Choderlos20DakuTenshi5dalgwen10DarkmoonSoleyfir
desole10
10Djum10El Gringo50El_Mariachi²10Electabs10Emile Zoulou2fabzou10Flaggados5GeorgesAbitboL10Goji30Gorth_le_Barbare10hiubik20Hochmeister5JojoLeMerou10justmoa20 
Kahn Lusth20Kami9314Kass Kroute25Koj10Kyz10Largeman
lincruste5
5L'invité5lordsupra10Maskass10mojo5morbak10mrianou10Narp20nic0patch
Nyrius20
10O.Boulon30Obiwankenoob10Oni-Oni30oryx10Polykaa5Praehotec5primilk5pseudoridicule15Psk
Ragondin
Silver5
10
10Sim's10Sk-flown10Super Menteur5€ et 1PQ 
Super_Newbie
swool5
10TheToune10Velgos
Virtual Lasagne20
5Voidethyl10Wazatiste2Zepolak5znokiss5

----------


## Praehotec

Le temps que myself se reveille... se demande pourquoi y'a des noms en rouge et bleu et noir...

Aille lire les 3 pages d'avant pour comprendre...  ::blink:: 

Ah oui oui, moi aussi j'confirme, j'avais dis 5 mais, comme la paye arrive *j'confirme pour 10 ! 
*
Rahlala, tellement impatient de voir le résultat  ::wub::

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Confirmez-moi pour 10 euros mon ami.

----------


## b0b0

JE confirme ma somme.

----------


## justmoa

Modification de la somme pour Zoulou.
Et dédicace spéciale pour b0b0, et son nouvel avatar.

Confirmé : 449 / 811

-=dolido=-10alx + gru
35
Arcanum-XIII10Arseur5Arthur Rabot2Ash_Crow10b0b08bigxtra10Blind_God_W@d
Brocoli Man10
10captain_torche10Choderlos20DakuTenshi5dalgwen10DarkmoonSoleyfir
desole10
10Djum10El Gringo50El_Mariachi²10Electabs10Emile Zoulou10fabzou10Flaggados5GeorgesAbitboL10Goji30Gorth_le_Barbare10hiubik20Hochmeister5JojoLeMerou10justmoa20 
Kahn Lusth20Kami9314Kass Kroute25Koj10Kyz10Largeman
lincruste5
5L'invité5lordsupra10Maskass10mojo5morbak10mrianou10Narp20nic0patch
Nyrius20
10O.Boulon30Obiwankenoob10Oni-Oni30oryx10Polykaa5Praehotec10primilk5pseudoridicule15Psk
Ragondin
Silver5
10
10Sim's10Sk-flown10Super Menteur5€ et 1PQ 
Super_Newbie
swool5
10TheToune10Velgos
Virtual Lasagne20
5Voidethyl10Wazatiste2Zepolak5znokiss5

----------


## El Gringo

> 20€ confirmé.
> Dépucelage à la tronçonneuse pour mon premier post.


Oui, c'est drôlement classe comme introduction...

----------


## nic0patch

Au moins autant que la mention sous ton pseudo  :;):

----------


## El Gringo

> Au moins autant que la mention sous ton pseudo


Certes, mais je pensais à l'inscription au forum pour participer financièrement à un projet aussi stupide, c'est drôlement classe, donc. 
Ah et sinon ça vieux mieux niveau bouclage, je vais voir avec le site si y'a moyen de passer ce qu'on a en tête ou si c'est pas la peine de se casser le cul.

----------


## b0b0

> Certes, mais je pensais à l'inscription au forum pour participer financièrement à un projet aussi stupide, c'est drôlement classe, donc. 
> Ah et sinon ça vieux mieux niveau bouclage, je vais voir avec le site si y'a moyen de passer ce qu'on a en tête ou si c'est pas la peine de se casser le cul.


J'ai rien compris.

----------


## nic0patch

idée à la con, mais pourquoi pas faire ça vous même plutôt que de faire péter 700€, genre les vidéos de joy de l'époque (que j'aimerais bien revoir d'ailleurs)

----------


## Tiax

L'actrice qui s'appele Lol, c'est priceless

----------


## Largeman

> J'ai rien compris.


Normal, il s'est chié dans sa dernière phrase, il fallait lire:

"Ah et sinon ça *va* mieux niveau bouclage, je vais voir avec le site si y'a moyen de passer ce qu'on a en tête ou si c'est pas la peine de se casser le cul."

Ou bien t'as toujours rien compris ?!

----------


## alx

> idée à la con, mais pourquoi pas faire ça vous même plutôt que de faire péter 700€


Pour faire soi-même des vidéos d'un tel niveau, 700€ c'est même pas le budget drogues.

----------


## justmoa

> idée à la con, mais pourquoi pas faire ça vous même plutôt que de faire péter 700€, genre les vidéos de joy de l'époque (que j'aimerais bien revoir d'ailleurs)


C'est plus drôle de penser qu'un acteur professionnel (!) a été engagé pour faire la promotion de croûtons mal placés.

----------


## NitroG42

> Normal, il s'est chié dans sa dernière phrase, il fallait lire:
> 
> "Ah et sinon ça *va* mieux niveau bouclage, je vais voir avec le site si y'a moyen de passer ce qu'on a en tête ou si c'est pas la peine de se casser le cul."
> 
> Ou bien t'as toujours rien compris ?!


Ba c'est b0b0, il comprend jamais.

----------


## bigxtra



----------


## justmoa

Confirmé : 459 / 811

-=dolido=-10alx + gru
35
Arcanum-XIII10Arseur5Arthur Rabot2Ash_Crow10b0b08bigxtra10Blind_God_W@d
Brocoli Man10
10captain_torche10Choderlos20DakuTenshi5dalgwen10DarkmoonSoleyfir
desole10
10Djum10El Gringo50El_Mariachi²10Electabs10Emile Zoulou10fabzou10Flaggados5GeorgesAbitboL10Goji30Gorth_le_Barbare10hiubik20Hochmeister5JojoLeMerou10justmoa20 
Kahn Lusth20Kami9314Kass Kroute25Koj10Kyz10Largeman
lincruste5
5L'invité5lordsupra10Maskass10mojo5morbak10mrianou10Narp20nic0patch
Nyrius20
10O.Boulon30Obiwankenoob10Oni-Oni30oryx10Polykaa5Praehotec10primilk5pseudoridicule15Psk
Ragondin
Silver5
10
10Sim's10Sk-flown10Super Menteur5€ et 1PQ 
Super_Newbie
swool5
10TheToune10Velgos
Virtual Lasagne20
5Voidethyl10Wazatiste2Zepolak5znokiss5

----------


## Raton

20€ ici ! Je suis fan de la super girl et de l'hawaien. De tels prestations d'acteurs, ca se récompense XD

----------


## justmoa

Ajout de Raton

Confirmé : 479 / 831

-=dolido=-10alx + gru
35
Arcanum-XIII10Arseur5Arthur Rabot2Ash_Crow10b0b08bigxtra10Blind_God_W@d
Brocoli Man10
10captain_torche10Choderlos20DakuTenshi5dalgwen10DarkmoonSoleyfir
desole10
10Djum10El Gringo50El_Mariachi²10Electabs10Emile Zoulou10fabzou10Flaggados5GeorgesAbitboL10Goji30Gorth_le_Barbare10hiubik20Hochmeister5JojoLeMerou10justmoa20 
Kahn Lusth20Kami9314Kass Kroute25Koj10Kyz10Largeman
lincruste5
5L'invité5lordsupra10Maskass10mojo5morbak10mrianou10Narp20nic0patch
Nyrius20
10O.Boulon30Obiwankenoob10Oni-Oni30oryx10Polykaa5Praehotec10primilk5pseudoridicule15Psk
Ragondin
Raton
Silver5
10
20
10Sim's10Sk-flown10Super Menteur5€ et 1PQ 
Super_Newbie
swool5
10TheToune10Velgos
Virtual Lasagne20
5Voidethyl10Wazatiste2Zepolak5znokiss5

----------


## dalgwen

Rah p'tain il faut confirmer?
Heureusement que je me baladais au pif sur la rubrique peepshow car j'avais oublié ce post. Peut être que des messages en PV serait une bonne idée pour les retardataires? Pour ma part j'imaginais que la news remonterait en temps voulu.
Je le mets en favoris.

J'ai la flemme de lire le reste du post, il faut faire quelque chose d'autre pour confirmer ou juste le dire ?
Parce que dans ce cas je confirme, qu'on me balance le compte paypal.

----------


## antoahn

ah ouais pareil hein, je confirme les 10 € !

----------


## justmoa

> Rah p'tain il faut confirmer?
> Heureusement que je me baladais au pif sur la rubrique peepshow car j'avais oublié ce post. Peut être que des messages en PV serait une bonne idée pour les retardataires? Pour ma part j'imaginais que la news remonterait en temps voulu.
> Je le mets en favoris.
> 
> J'ai la flemme de lire le reste du post, il faut faire quelque chose d'autre pour confirmer ou juste le dire ?
> Parce que dans ce cas je confirme, qu'on me balance le compte paypal.


Ouaip, j'ai pris la responsabilité de faire confirmer les canards, parce que beaucoup au départ avaient balancé des conditions intenables, et surtout que les comptes n'étaient pas clairs.
Quant au manque de news, je crois que la rédac attends d'être sûre que le texte puisse être accepté avant de lancer la collecte des fonds.
Je vais MP Zoulou pour piner le topic tiens.

D'ailleurs si la rédac confirme que ça ce fait je pensais avertir les retardataires par MP.

En attendant, voilà l'état des lieux :

Ajout de antoahn
Confirmé : 499 / 841

-=dolido=-10alx + gru
35
antoahn
Arcanum-XIII10
10Arseur5Arthur Rabot2Ash_Crow10b0b08bigxtra10Blind_God_W@d
Brocoli Man10
10captain_torche10Choderlos20DakuTenshi5dalgwen10DarkmoonSoleyfir
desole10
10Djum10El Gringo50El_Mariachi²10Electabs10Emile Zoulou10fabzou10Flaggados5GeorgesAbitboL10Goji30Gorth_le_Barbare10hiubik20Hochmeister5JojoLeMerou10justmoa20 
Kahn Lusth20Kami9314Kass Kroute25Koj10Kyz10Largeman
lincruste5
5L'invité5lordsupra10Maskass10mojo5morbak10mrianou10Narp20nic0patch
Nyrius20
10O.Boulon30Obiwankenoob10Oni-Oni30oryx10Polykaa5Praehotec10primilk5pseudoridicule15Psk
Ragondin
Raton
Silver5
10
20
10Sim's10Sk-flown10Super Menteur5€ et 1PQ 
Super_Newbie
swool5
10TheToune10Velgos
Virtual Lasagne20
5Voidethyl10Wazatiste2Zepolak5znokiss5

----------


## Tiax

Et aller, j'participe pour 10 neuros, et je confirme.

----------


## justmoa

Ajout de Tiax
Confirmé : 509 / 851

-=dolido=-10alx + gru
35
antoahn
Arcanum-XIII10
10Arseur5Arthur Rabot2Ash_Crow10b0b08bigxtra10Blind_God_W@d
Brocoli Man10
10captain_torche10Choderlos20DakuTenshi5dalgwen10DarkmoonSoleyfir
desole10
10Djum10El Gringo50El_Mariachi²10Electabs10Emile Zoulou10fabzou10Flaggados5GeorgesAbitboL10Goji30Gorth_le_Barbare10hiubik20Hochmeister5JojoLeMerou10justmoa20 
Kahn Lusth20Kami9314Kass Kroute25Koj10Kyz10Largeman
lincruste5
5L'invité5lordsupra10Maskass10mojo5morbak10mrianou10Narp20nic0patch
Nyrius20
10O.Boulon30Obiwankenoob10Oni-Oni30oryx10Polykaa5Praehotec10primilk5pseudoridicule15Psk
Ragondin
Raton
Silver5
10
20
10Sim's10Sk-flown10Super Menteur5€ et 1PQ 
Super_Newbie
swool5
10TheToune10Tiax
Velgos
Virtual Lasagne10
20
5Voidethyl10Wazatiste2Zepolak5znokiss5

----------


## justmoa

Confirmé : 519 / 851

-=dolido=-10alx + gru
35
antoahn
Arcanum-XIII10
10Arseur5Arthur Rabot2Ash_Crow10b0b08bigxtra10Blind_God_W@d
Brocoli Man10
10captain_torche10Choderlos20DakuTenshi5dalgwen10DarkmoonSoleyfir
desole10
10Djum10El Gringo50El_Mariachi²10Electabs10Emile Zoulou10fabzou10Flaggados5GeorgesAbitboL10Goji30Gorth_le_Barbare10hiubik20Hochmeister5JojoLeMerou10justmoa20 
Kahn Lusth20Kami9314Kass Kroute25Koj10Kyz10Largeman
lincruste5
5L'invité5lordsupra10Maskass10mojo5morbak10mrianou10Narp20nic0patch
Nyrius20
10O.Boulon30Obiwankenoob10Oni-Oni30oryx10Polykaa5Praehotec10primilk5pseudoridicule15Psk
Ragondin
Raton
Silver5
10
20
10Sim's10Sk-flown10Super Menteur5€ et 1PQ 
Super_Newbie
swool5
10TheToune10Tiax
Velgos
Virtual Lasagne10
20
5Voidethyl10Wazatiste2Zepolak5znokiss5

----------


## El Gringo

J'ai regardé les CGV et y'a pas de soucis, ils se dédouanent totalement de ce que leurs acteurs peuvent dire. Par contre on ne peut plus accepter de nouveaux dons tant que personne ne s'est rétracté, puisque même avec les options accessoires et la musique de fond on dépasse à peine les 800€... On s'en occupe très vite en tout cas c'est promis !

----------


## Kami93

N'hesitez pas à nous rappeler pour l'envoi de dons parcontre.

----------


## Djum

> N'hesitez pas à nous rappeler pour l'envoi de dons parcontre.


Oui, car plus ça dure, plus on va oublier ...

----------


## El Gringo

Ouais ouais on s'y met sérieusement mais si vous saviez comme on n'a pas que ça a faire malheureusement...  ::cry::

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Dit le mec qui sculpte des concombres le week-end.

----------


## El Gringo

> Dit le mec qui sculpte des concombres le week-end.


Ben ouais, je bosse aussi le week end moi...

----------


## L'invité

Je confirme et je rajoute 3 centime et un boulon qui traine dans mes poches.

----------


## Sim's

Je confirme parce que faut pas déconner.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Ben ouais, je bosse aussi le week end moi...


Tu vois, c'est du taf de tenir un blog.

Cadeau :

----------


## justmoa

> Ouais ouais on s'y met sérieusement mais si vous saviez comme on n'a pas que ça a faire malheureusement...


Si vous voulez je peux m'occuper d'envoyer des MP de rappel pour confirmation. Je ne veux pas non plus faire double emploi.

Confirmé : 534 / 851

-=dolido=-10alx + gru
35
antoahn
Arcanum-XIII10
10Arseur5Arthur Rabot2Ash_Crow10b0b08bigxtra10Blind_God_W@d
Brocoli Man10
10captain_torche10Choderlos20DakuTenshi5dalgwen10DarkmoonSoleyfir
desole10
10Djum10El Gringo50El_Mariachi²10Electabs10Emile Zoulou10fabzou10Flaggados5GeorgesAbitboL10Goji30Gorth_le_Barbare10hiubik20Hochmeister5JojoLeMerou10justmoa20 
Kahn Lusth20Kami9314Kass Kroute25Koj10Kyz10Largeman
lincruste5
5L'invité5lordsupra10Maskass10mojo5morbak10mrianou10Narp20nic0patch
Nyrius20
10O.Boulon30Obiwankenoob10Oni-Oni30oryx10Polykaa5Praehotec10primilk5pseudoridicule15Psk
Ragondin
Raton
Silver5
10
20
10Sim's10Sk-flown10Super Menteur5€ et 1PQ 
Super_Newbie
swool5
10TheToune10Tiax
Velgos
Virtual Lasagne10
20
5Voidethyl10Wazatiste2Zepolak5znokiss5

----------


## justmoa

Allez je lance la vague de MP. Les gens concernés recevront ça :

L'opération "croûtons dans l'urètre" court toujours.
Pour parvenir à sa réalisation, nous avons besoin de la confirmation
de votre promesse de don ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...&postcount=293

----------


## Obiwankenoob

Je confirme, 10€ si le paiement par CB est possible.

----------


## justmoa

Confirmé : 584 / 851

-=dolido=-10alx + gru
35
antoahn
Arcanum-XIII10
10Arseur5Arthur Rabot2Ash_Crow10b0b08bigxtra10Blind_God_W@d
Brocoli Man10
10captain_torche10Choderlos20DakuTenshi5dalgwen10DarkmoonSoleyfir
desole10
10Djum10El Gringo50El_Mariachi²10Electabs10Emile Zoulou10fabzou10Flaggados5GeorgesAbitboL10Goji30Gorth_le_Barbare10hiubik20Hochmeister5JojoLeMerou10justmoa20 
Kahn Lusth20Kami9314Kass Kroute25Koj10Kyz10Largeman
lincruste5
5L'invité5lordsupra10Maskass10mojo5morbak10mrianou10Narp20nic0patch
Nyrius20
10O.Boulon30Obiwankenoob10Oni-Oni30oryx10Polykaa5Praehotec10primilk5pseudoridicule15Psk
Ragondin
Raton
Silver5
10
20
10Sim's10Sk-flown10Super Menteur5€ et 1PQ 
Super_Newbie
swool5
10TheToune10Tiax
Velgos
Virtual Lasagne10
20
5Voidethyl10Wazatiste2Zepolak5znokiss5

----------


## justmoa

Confirmé : 604 / 851

-=dolido=-10alx + gru
35
antoahn
Arcanum-XIII10
10Arseur5Arthur Rabot2Ash_Crow10b0b08bigxtra10Blind_God_W@d
Brocoli Man10
10captain_torche10Choderlos20DakuTenshi5dalgwen10DarkmoonSoleyfir
desole10
10Djum10El Gringo50El_Mariachi²10Electabs10Emile Zoulou10fabzou10Flaggados5GeorgesAbitboL10Goji30Gorth_le_Barbare10hiubik20Hochmeister5JojoLeMerou10justmoa20 
Kahn Lusth20Kami9314Kass Kroute25Koj10Kyz10Largeman
lincruste5
5L'invité5lordsupra10Maskass10mojo5morbak10mrianou10Narp20nic0patch
Nyrius20
10O.Boulon30Obiwankenoob10Oni-Oni30oryx10Polykaa5Praehotec10primilk5pseudoridicule15Psk
Ragondin
Raton
Silver5
10
20
10Sim's10Sk-flown10Super Menteur5€ et 1PQ 
Super_Newbie
swool5
10TheToune10Tiax
Velgos
Virtual Lasagne10
20
5Voidethyl10Wazatiste2Zepolak5znokiss5

----------


## DakuTenshi

Bon je confirme 10€ (et non les 5 originels).

----------


## Hochmeister

Je confirme 5 roro et diable je viens de regarder l'hawaïen  ::mellow::  Pourquoi parle-t-il avec un accent semi-espagnol ?

"Dépaysement garanti"
Hervé c'est lui ?

----------


## justmoa

> Par contre on ne peut plus accepter de nouveaux dons tant que personne ne s'est rétracté, puisque même avec les options accessoires et la musique de fond on dépasse à peine les 800€


A partir de maintenant, je ne prendrais plus en compte les nouveaux donateurs, ni les modifications de promesse de don pour la raison évoquée par Gringo. La modification de DakuTenshi est la dernière. 

Confirmé : 644 / 856

-=dolido=-10alx + gru
35
antoahn
Arcanum-XIII10
10Arseur5Arthur Rabot2Ash_Crow10b0b08bigxtra10Blind_God_W@d
Brocoli Man10
10captain_torche10Choderlos20DakuTenshi10
dalgwen10DarkmoonSoleyfir
desole10
10Djum10El Gringo50El_Mariachi²10Electabs10Emile Zoulou10fabzou10Flaggados5GeorgesAbitboL10Goji30Gorth_le_Barbare10hiubik20Hochmeister5JojoLeMerou10justmoa20 
Kahn Lusth20Kami9314Kass Kroute25Koj10Kyz10Largeman
lincruste5
5L'invité5lordsupra10Maskass10mojo5morbak10mrianou10Narp20nic0patch
Nyrius20
10O.Boulon30Obiwankenoob10Oni-Oni30oryx10Polykaa5Praehotec10primilk5pseudoridicule15Psk
Ragondin
Raton
Silver5
10
20
10Sim's10Sk-flown10Super Menteur5€ et 1PQ 
Super_Newbie
swool5
10TheToune10Tiax
Velgos
Virtual Lasagne10
20
5Voidethyl10Wazatiste2Zepolak5znokiss5

----------


## Sk-flown

*"Mr Tatillon"*

J'aimerais connaître les modalités de payement avant de confirmer.

----------


## justmoa

> *"Mr Tatillon"*
> 
> J'aimerais connaître les modalités de payement avant de confirmer.


Pour le moment je ne sais pas. Je fais la liste définitive des donateurs, Zoulou et Gringo n'ayant pas le temps de la faire.

Par contre c'est plutôt à eux de jouer pour les modalités de paiement.

----------


## El Gringo

Ben on va faire un compte paypal c'est sûr, après pour ceux qui peuvent pas on va prendre les chèques mais on n'est pas encore sûr de l'ordre, je crains qu'il ne fasse tout faire à mon nom  ::siffle::

----------


## Sk-flown

Moi j'envoie 10euros en billets de monopoly dans votre trou a rats, pas de trace rien, vous vous payez des pantoufles molletonnées avec si ça vous chante, vous en faite ce que vous voulez.

----------


## Nyrius

I confirm .
Je confirme pour les non anglophone. 
Si le payement CB est possible.

Si possible je peux avoir un resumé 

Qui ? 
Avec quoi ? 
Et quelle texte ?  ::):

----------


## El Gringo

> I confirm .
> Je confirme pour les non anglophone. 
> Si le payement CB est possible.


Je confirme qu'on ne prendra pas l'argent de Nyrius.

----------


## Nyrius

> Je confirme qu'on ne prendra pas l'argent de Nyrius.


 ::cry::   ::cry::   ::cry:: 

Il est sale ?

Ou c'est l'accent anglais qui te fait peur ?

----------


## El Gringo

> Il est sale ?


http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...&postcount=303

Note l'allusion à la carte bleue.

----------


## Nyrius

> http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...&postcount=303
> 
> Note l'allusion à la carte bleue.


Ca passe si je mets El gringo sur le chèque ?  ::rolleyes:: 
Sinon paypal me va très bien.

----------


## Zepolak

> Je confirme les *5* roros , car les polonais n'ont qu'une parole (ou pas)


Et du coup, j'ai même pas besoin d'écrire quoi que ce soit. Zut...

Bref, je confirme étant donné que le paiement Paypal m'est possible et je rajoute que le monsieur ici avait une bonne idée :




> [...] que vous postiez sur ce thread les mails échangés avec la boîte d' "acteurs" !


Ça pourrait être intéressant  ::): 

Et un merci à justmoa pour le mp, je suis plus aussi addict au forum qu'avant, désolé, tout ça... ! (Si je tarde à payer, un mp dans ma gueule, ça peut être bien aussi)

----------


## El Gringo

> Ca passe si je mets El gringo sur le chèque ? 
> Sinon paypal me va très bien.


C'est cool, mais attendez un tout petit peu avant de payer s'il vous plait, on doit encore régler deux-trois trucs avec zoulou.

----------


## Nyrius

> C'est cool, mais attendez un tout petit peu avant de payer s'il vous plait, on doit encore régler deux-trois trucs avec zoulou.


D'accord j'attends le feu vert monsieur Gringo. :;):

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Moi 20€ toujours ok si c'est quelqu'un confirmé par la rédac' qui s'occupe de réunir les fonds.

----------


## justmoa

Confirmé : 689 / 856

-=dolido=-10alx + gru
35
antoahn
Arcanum-XIII10
10Arseur5Arthur Rabot2Ash_Crow10b0b08bigxtra10Blind_God_W@d
Brocoli Man10
10captain_torche10Choderlos20DakuTenshi10
dalgwen10DarkmoonSoleyfir
desole10
10Djum10El Gringo50El_Mariachi²10Electabs10Emile Zoulou10fabzou10Flaggados5GeorgesAbitboL10Goji30Gorth_le_Barbare10hiubik20Hochmeister5JojoLeMerou10justmoa20 
Kahn Lusth20Kami9314Kass Kroute25Koj10Kyz10Largeman
lincruste5
5L'invité5lordsupra10Maskass10mojo5morbak10mrianou10Narp20nic0patch
Nyrius20
10O.Boulon30Obiwankenoob10Oni-Oni30oryx10Polykaa5Praehotec10primilk5pseudoridicule15Psk
Ragondin
Raton
Silver5
10
20
10Sim's10Sk-flown10Super Menteur5€ et 1PQ 
Super_Newbie
swool5
10TheToune10Tiax
Velgos
Virtual Lasagne10
20
5Voidethyl10Wazatiste2Zepolak5znokiss5

----------


## Djum

Euh, question de noob : on peut mettre des sous sur le compte de Canard si on n'a pas de compte paypal ? Je ne veux pas leur laisser mon numéro de carte.

----------


## Wazatiste

Chômeur pas poweur, je ne confirme que 2€ comme prévu. Envoi par lettre postale à l'attention de Gringo et un gros "DEMERDE-TOI AH AH" avec la pièce.

----------


## alx

> Euh, question de noob : on peut mettre des sous sur le compte de Canard si on n'a pas de compte paypal ? Je ne veux pas leur laisser mon numéro de carte.


Tu peux faire un paiement paypal par carte sans créer de compte. Mais faut leur filer ton numéro, donc.

----------


## justmoa

Confirmé : 701 / 856

-=dolido=-10alx + gru
35
antoahn
Arcanum-XIII10
10Arseur5Arthur Rabot2Ash_Crow10b0b08bigxtra10Blind_God_W@d
Brocoli Man10
10captain_torche10Choderlos20DakuTenshi10
dalgwen10DarkmoonSoleyfir
desole10
10Djum10El Gringo50El_Mariachi²10Electabs10Emile Zoulou10fabzou10Flaggados5GeorgesAbitboL10Goji30Gorth_le_Barbare10hiubik20Hochmeister5JojoLeMerou10justmoa20 
Kahn Lusth20Kami9314Kass Kroute25Koj10Kyz10Largeman
lincruste5
5L'invité5lordsupra10Maskass10mojo5morbak10mrianou10Narp20nic0patch
Nyrius20
10O.Boulon30Obiwankenoob10Oni-Oni30oryx10Polykaa5Praehotec10primilk5pseudoridicule15Psk
Ragondin
Raton
Silver5
10
20
10Sim's10Sk-flown10Super Menteur5€ et 1PQ 
Super_Newbie
swool5
10TheToune10Tiax
Velgos
Virtual Lasagne10
20
5Voidethyl10Wazatiste2Zepolak5znokiss5

----------


## Petit Hanneton

on peut plus rajouter??? Bon je rajoute 5 euros chez hochmeister on s'arrangera pour les pâtes au jambon

C'est possible?

----------


## Hochmeister

Donc c'est re-hanneton,

confirmation, hochmeister donne *10 euros*!

----------


## Obiwankenoob

Et si on passe par la rédac vendredi 10 au matin, on peut payer en cash?

----------


## Djum

> Tu peux faire un paiement paypal par carte sans créer de compte. Mais faut leur filer ton numéro, donc.


Ok, donner un numéro une fois, ça ne me dérange pas, c'est le laisser stocké qui me dérange (bon, si ça se trouve, il va se retrouver dans un fichier de log  :;): ).

----------


## Brocoli Man

On va s'amuser comme des petits fous.
Les projets débiles qui coutent de l'argent je connais rien de mieux.

La prochaine fois je lance la construction commune d'un immense lapin CPC en papier cul.

----------


## justmoa

> on peut plus rajouter??? Bon je rajoute 5 euros chez hochmeister on s'arrangera pour les pâtes au jambon
> 
> C'est possible?


Normalement non.
Mais, puisque j'ai eu une annulation par MP concernant exactement la somme de 5€, je vais les compter.

Confirmé : 716 / 856

-=dolido=-10alx + gru
35
antoahn
Arcanum-XIII10
10Arseur5Arthur Rabot2Ash_Crow10b0b08bigxtra10Blind_God_W@d
Brocoli Man10
10captain_torche10Choderlos20DakuTenshi10
dalgwen10DarkmoonSoleyfir
desole10
10Djum10El Gringo50El_Mariachi²10Electabs10Emile Zoulou10fabzou10Flaggados5GeorgesAbitboL10Goji30Gorth_le_Barbare10hiubik20Hochmeister10
JojoLeMerou10justmoa20 
Kahn Lusth20Kami9314Kass Kroute25Koj10Kyz10Largeman
5
L'invité5lordsupra10Maskass10mojo5morbak10mrianou10Narp20nic0patch
Nyrius20
10O.Boulon30Obiwankenoob10Oni-Oni30oryx10Polykaa5Praehotec10primilk5pseudoridicule15Psk
Ragondin
Raton
Silver5
10
20
10Sim's10Sk-flown10Super Menteur5€ et 1PQ 
Super_Newbie
swool5
10TheToune10Tiax
Velgos
Virtual Lasagne10
20
5Voidethyl10Wazatiste2Zepolak5znokiss5

----------


## swool

désolé pour le retard, je confirme mes 10 €

----------


## justmoa

Confirmé : 726 / 856

-=dolido=-10alx + gru
35
antoahn
Arcanum-XIII10
10Arseur5Arthur Rabot2Ash_Crow10b0b08bigxtra10Blind_God_W@d
Brocoli Man10
10captain_torche10Choderlos20DakuTenshi10
dalgwen10DarkmoonSoleyfir
desole10
10Djum10El Gringo50El_Mariachi²10Electabs10Emile Zoulou10fabzou10Flaggados5GeorgesAbitboL10Goji30Gorth_le_Barbare10hiubik20Hochmeister10
JojoLeMerou10justmoa20 
Kahn Lusth20Kami9314Kass Kroute25Koj10Kyz10Largeman
5
L'invité5lordsupra10Maskass10mojo5morbak10mrianou10Narp20nic0patch
Nyrius20
10O.Boulon30Obiwankenoob10Oni-Oni30oryx10Polykaa5Praehotec10primilk5pseudoridicule15Psk
Ragondin
Raton
Silver5
10
20
10Sim's10Sk-flown10Super Menteur5€ et 1PQ 
Super_Newbie
swool5
10TheToune10Tiax
Velgos
Virtual Lasagne10
20
5Voidethyl10Wazatiste2Zepolak5znokiss5

----------


## Praehotec

Par contre, ce qui serait Super bien, c'est de prévenir par MP quand faut payer :modemémoiredemoineauon:

Une chose est sure, je me réjouis d'avance du résultat  :^_^: 

Y'a vraiment que notre canard pc pour faire ça  ::wub::

----------


## flbl

> Y'a vraiment que notre canard pc pour faire ça


Pour amener les gens à dépenser leur argent pour enrichir diverses parasites coonu pour être responsables les maux de notre société et exploitant leur position dominante. Non je suis pas sûr que ça soit une exclusivité canardpc, ça s'appelle du consumérisme et c'est plutôt répandu ces derniers temps.

----------


## Kyz

Pareil désolé pour le retard, je confirme aussi mes 10 roros

----------


## justmoa

Confirmé : 746 / 856

-=dolido=-10alx + gru
35
antoahn
Arcanum-XIII10
10Arseur5Arthur Rabot2Ash_Crow10b0b08bigxtra10Blind_God_W@d
Brocoli Man10
10captain_torche10Choderlos20DakuTenshi10
dalgwen10DarkmoonSoleyfir
desole10
10Djum10El Gringo50El_Mariachi²10Electabs10Emile Zoulou10fabzou10Flaggados5GeorgesAbitboL10Goji30Gorth_le_Barbare10hiubik20Hochmeister10
JojoLeMerou10justmoa20 
Kahn Lusth20Kami9314Kass Kroute25Koj10Kyz10Largeman
5
L'invité5lordsupra10Maskass10mojo5morbak10mrianou10Narp20nic0patch
Nyrius20
10O.Boulon30Obiwankenoob10Oni-Oni30oryx10Polykaa5Praehotec10primilk5pseudoridicule15Psk
Ragondin
Raton
Silver5
10
20
10Sim's10Sk-flown10Super Menteur5€ et 1PQ 
Super_Newbie
swool5
10TheToune10Tiax
Velgos
Virtual Lasagne10
20
5Voidethyl10Wazatiste2Zepolak5znokiss5

----------


## half

Ok !

----------


## Brocoli Man

> Pour amener les gens à dépenser leur argent pour enrichir diverses parasites coonu pour être responsables les maux de notre société et exploitant leur position dominante. Non je suis pas sûr que ça soit une exclusivité canardpc, ça s'appelle du consumérisme et c'est plutôt répandu ces derniers temps.


Je vois vraiment pas de quoi tu veux parler.
Je pense que tu t'es gouré de topic. Ou alors que t'as vraiment rien pigé.

----------


## flbl

Oh que si j'ai bien pigé et pour avoir bossé de l'autre côté (du côté où on prends le pognon) je peux t'assurer que ce qui compte c'est l'argent qui rentre et peu importe l'objectif du client tant qu'il paye. Ça raisonne comme ça: "Si un client veut se payer une private joke à 700€, c'est son choix et c'est tant mieux pour nous, si ça fait rire ça va donner de la visibilité à notre projet alors que c'est lui paye Mwahahahah!"

Rien que le fait d'en parler ici dans ce topic c'est déjà trop. Détourner la pub ça ne se fait pas en s'adressant aux publicitaires.

Le détournement de pub

----------


## El Gringo

> Oh que si j'ai bien pigé et pour avoir bossé de l'autre côté (du côté où on prends le pognon) je peux t'assurer que ce qui compte c'est l'argent qui rentre et peu importe l'objectif du client tant qu'il paye. Ça raisonne comme ça: "Si un client veut se payer une private joke à 700€, c'est son choix et c'est tant mieux pour nous, si ça fait rire ça va donner de la visibilité à notre projet alors que c'est lui paye Mwahahahah!"
> 
> Rien que le fait d'en parler ici dans ce topic c'est déjà trop. Détourner la pub ça ne se fait pas en s'adressant aux publicitaires.
> 
> Le détournement de pub


Bon tu fais chier là, tu veux pas aller militer là où les gens n'essayent pas de s'amuser, à des meetings UMP par exemple ?
Sinon pour les autres on passe aux choses sérieuses très prochainement, c'est bon on ne fait plus durer !

PS pour FLBL : puisque tu n'étais là que pour nous casser les couilles car tu ne participait pas au projet, je t'ai banni du topic. Et ça vaut pour le reste du site : si tu viens jouer au prédicateur et que tu es hors-sujet, tu seras sanctionné à chaque fois.

----------


## Super Menteur

> Oh que si j'ai bien pigé et pour avoir bossé de l'autre côté (du côté où on prends le pognon) je peux t'assurer que ce qui compte c'est l'argent qui rentre et peu importe l'objectif du client tant qu'il paye.


Putain ca me rapelle la tête de la nouvelle commerciale cet aprèm quand elle a eu le malheur de rentrer dans le labo alors que j'étais en train de monter un truc de cul et l'explication confuse qui s'en est suivi (heureusement j'ai été rattrapé par mon patron)  :^_^:

----------


## znokiss

> Bon tu fais chier là, tu veux pas aller militer là où les gens n'essayent pas de s'amuser, à des meetings UMP par exemple ?
> Sinon pour les autres on passe aux choses sérieuses très prochainement, c'est bon on ne fait plus durer !
> 
> PS pour FLBL : puisque tu n'étais là que pour nous casser les couilles car tu ne participait pas au projet, je* t'ai banni du topic*. Et ça vaut pour le reste du site : si tu viens jouer au prédicateur et que tu es hors-sujet, tu seras sanctionné à chaque fois.


Haha.

Bon, moi je veux bien monter à 10€ si je peux encore.

----------


## Flaggados

Moi j'attends toujours le MP pour dire quandc'estquec'estqu'onpaye, et en attendant, je reste sur ma position donative. (ça existe pas ce mot ? m'en fous !)

----------


## alx

Ouaiiis on veut payer pour enrichir le grand satan du consumérisme ! J'suis sur que leurs vidéos ils les font sur des logiciels propriétaires, en plus.

----------


## nic0patch

Bon ça fait 3 semaines, faudrait peut être s'y mettre avant que ça tombe à plat...

----------


## El Gringo

J'ai envoyé un mail pour confirmer la faisabilité du projet, mais normalement il ne devrait pas y avoir de problème vues les CGV.
Pour ceux qui souhaitaient le détail des correspondances :

"Bonjour, 
Nous souhaiterions nous offrir vos services, mais nous aimerions nous assurer qu'il n'y a pas de problème avec vous concernant notre message :
 "XXX (surprise)"
 Ce message est susceptible d'être modifié mais dans l'esprit, ce sera ça. Pouvons-nous débuter la collecte de fonds ou déclinez-vous cette forme de publicité ?
 Bien à vous"


Il ne reste plus qu'à attendre la réponse, à vérifier quelques détails techniques, et on commence à faire la manche.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Comment ça va booster vos ventes ça !

----------


## El Gringo

Grave...

----------


## elkoo

Mais c'est complètement con ce truc! 700€  ::o: 
Si il y a désistement, je pousse mon billet de 5€!

----------


## El Gringo

> Mais c'est complètement con ce truc! 700€ 
> Si il y a désistement, je pousse mon billet de 5€!


Avec le choix de la musique et des accessoires, 800 en fait... Merci pour la proposition, mais j'espère qu'on en aura pas besoin.

----------


## Brocoli Man

Un petit pas pour nous, un grand pas pour Canard PC.

----------


## El Gringo

Ils m'ont pas répondu les bâtards. Ils ont tant de demandes que ça ?

----------


## Arseur

> Ils m'ont pas répondu les bâtards. Ils ont tant de demandes que ça ?


Ou alors ils cherchent un acteur qui ne ne menace pas de démissionner à la vue du message qu'il va devoir débiter sans rire.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Devoir réciter la Balunga en verlan ça demande de la pratique.

----------


## nic0patch

> Ou alors ils cherchent un acteur qui ne ne menace pas de démissionner à la vue du message qu'il va devoir débiter sans rire.


Je dirais plutôt qu'ils sont en train de négocier la prime qu'il réclame pour faire un truc pareil

----------


## orbital

Mini Perso vient de me dire qu'ils vont ont envoyés la réponse y'a 11heures de cela. Est ce possibe de savoir ce qu'il en est?  ::):

----------


## El Gringo

> Mini Perso vient de me dire qu'ils vont ont envoyés la réponse y'a 11heures de cela. Est ce possibe de savoir ce qu'il en est?


J'ai pas compris si c'était du second degré mais si c'est pas le cas, va falloir leur dire de me la renvoyer alors... Voire de me l'envoyer sur l'adresse que je leur ai donné, mais je ne veux pas trop en demander...

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Si nos lecteurs arrivent à rouler gringo dans la farine...

----------


## orbital

Nan c'etait pas du second degré. Je leur ai envoyé un message via leur page Contact, et ils m'ont répondu qu'une réponse avait été envoyée il y à 11H.
Sans vouloir être vexant, t'es sur que le mail n'est pas arrivé dans tes courriers indésirables?  ::huh:: 
Au pire, demande leur de renvoyer la réponse via le formulaire de contact du site.

----------


## El Gringo

> Si nos lecteurs arrivent à rouler gringo dans la farine...


Tsss...




> Nan c'etait pas du second degré. Je leur ai envoyé un message via leur page Contact, et ils m'ont répondu qu'une réponse avait été envoyée il y à 11H.
> Sans vouloir être vexant, t'es sur que le mail n'est pas arrivé dans tes


 ::siffle:: 
Bon ok c'était dans les spams mais fallait y penser, quand même... Bref la fête est finie, merci d'avoir participé mais ça ne correspondait pas "à l'éthique  et à l'image que souhaite véhiculer MiniPerso." Une Lol, une ch'ti, un superman ou même un hawaïen latino ça passe, mais pour un malheureux crouton dans l'urètre on nous sort des mots compliqués... Il a pas tord le Bertrand quand il dit que le monde marche sur la tête...

----------


## Ragondin

Si c'est pas malheureux un tel manque d'humour par les temps qui courent...On se fait un Quick Place de la Nation à la place?  ::P:

----------


## Maskass

Rohh.. déçu la quand même...

----------


## Emile Zoulou

P'tain je suis deg'.

----------


## znokiss

Rhoo quand j'ai lu le message, je me suis bidonné pendant des heures. C'est vraiment dommage; en plus on faisait de la pub pour eux en vantant les tarifs de leurs annonces.

Et on veut pas réessayer en "allégeant" le message ?
(des croutons DTC ?)

----------


## orbital

D'un autre coté c'était prévisible... ::|: 
J'accuse le coup la...

----------


## bigxtra

Ah ça, pour présenter des sites sérieux, y'a du monde hein, mais dès qu'il s'agit de croutons dans l'urêtre là y'a plus personne... Bande de couilles molles !




> Et on veut pas réessayer en "allégeant" le message ? (des croutons DTC ?)


Ouais, en remplaçant "con" par "zinzin" et "urêtre" par "nez", ça devrait le faire (je pense qu'on reste dans l'esprit).

----------


## El Gringo

> Et on veut pas réessayer en "allégeant" le message ?
> (des croutons DTC ?)


Nan, si on peut pas parler de croutons dans l'urètre on peut rien dire d'intéressant. C'était marrant quand même, merci à tout le monde de nous avoir fait révé, Zoulou et moi, pendant quelques semaines...  ::cry::  Comme quoi ça valait le coup de faire durer le plaisir. Allez, la lucha continua !

----------


## Largeman

Il faut faire quelque chose, on a réussi à bien se mobiliser là...

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Je me suis permis de remonter la news, que nous puissions pleurer à l'unisson.

----------


## El Gringo

Nan mais le truc marrant c'était justement de voir jusqu'où on pouvait pousser le délire, à partir du moment on on dépasse d'entrée de jeu leurs limites on va pas leur filer 800€ pour faire un truc moyennement décalé et moyennement drôle...

----------


## L'invité

Putain de décéption quand même...  ::(:

----------


## Largeman

> Nan mais le truc marrant c'était justement de voir jusqu'où on pouvait pousser le délire, à partir du moment on on dépasse d'entrée de jeu leurs limites on va pas leur filer 800€ pour faire un truc moyennement décalé et moyennement drôle...


Il doit y avoir moyen d'être marrant sans être "vulgaire" selon eux, des grosses insinuations ça devrait passer non ?!

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Plus déçu que Gringo et moi, on peut pas. Fallait voir les larmes de rire que j'ai pu faire couler sur la terrasse de Gandi en parlant de ce projet.

Et merde, c'est la crise oui ou non? 800€ ça se refuse pas!

----------


## bigxtra

> Il doit y avoir moyen d'être marrant sans être "vulgaire" selon eux, des grosses insinuations ça devrait passer non ?!


Pas de compromis ! Des croûtons dans l'urètre sinon rien !

----------


## Yank31

Incroyable qu'ils aient refusé après ce mail plein de tact.

A une faute de conjugaison pres, ça faisait pourtant hyper crédible.

----------


## El Gringo

> Il doit y avoir moyen d'être marrant sans être "vulgaire" selon eux, des grosses insinuations ça devrait passer non ?!


Si c'est pas provoc', déplacé ou vulgaire, ça sert à rien de passer par une entreprise "sérieuse". Ou "légitime". Ou trouvez l'adjectif adéquat, mais bref... L'intérêt c'était de dépasser les bornes, à partir du moment où on ne le peut pas on peut tout aussi bien faire nous-mêmes des blagues potaches devant une caméra.




> Pas de compromis ! Des croûtons dans l'urètre sinon rien !


Voilà.

Sinon j'adore vos sous-titres, les gars  ::): 




> A une faute de conjugaison pres, ça faisait pourtant hyper crédible.


Ouais j'ai grave craqué, je sais pas comment j'ai pu laisser passer ça... Bon en fait si je sais, mais j'étais persuadé que j'étais parfaitement lucide à ce moment là  ::siffle::

----------


## Electabs

Tain c'est triste quand même.

pourtant on lui a pas demander de se les coller pour de vrai les croûtons  ::mellow:: . Nan mais ya pas a dire c'est la crise, c'est pour ça.

----------


## El Gringo

> Nan mais ya pas a dire c'est la crise, c'est pour ça.


Pas assez visiblement...

----------


## Cake

Dommage, c'était bien essayé El Gringo x)

----------


## Pen²

Dégouté ...  ::mellow:: 

Sinon vous pourriez pas le faire vous-mêmes? 
Bon ok ca serait beaucoup moins drôle sur le principe, mais au final le résultat serait le même pour les visiteurs du site.

----------


## El lobo Tommy

> Ouais j'ai grave craqué, je sais pas comment j'ai pu laisser passer ça... Bon en fait si je sais, mais j'étais persuadé que j'étais parfaitement lucide à ce moment là


Voila pourquoi ça a merdé. Il fallait confier le projet à Emile...On peut pas faire confiance aux Gringos .
Sinon désolé pour tout les supporters des croutons dans l'urètre. J'aurais quand même voulu voir ça.

----------


## znokiss

Prochain concours de b0b1 : réaliser une vidéo avec phrase impôsée. Avec un vote, la meilleure passe sur le site. ça vous va ?

----------


## El Gringo

> Voila pourquoi ça a merdé. Il fallait confier le projet à Emile...


On a fait ça ensemble ! Pas la rédaction du mail ok, mais bon on était une équipe les torts sont partagés.

----------


## ShinSH

Ptain jle crois pas. Z'etes cons  ::XD:: 

Dommage que le site se prenne trop au sérieux...

----------


## Largeman

> Sinon j'adore vos sous-titres, les gars


Et que dire du tiens... ?!  ::wub::

----------


## mescalin

::cry::  J'y avais presque cru ...

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Tant pis, vous allez devoir trouver un autre moyen pour booster vos ventes.
C'était un beau projet, quand même... ::cry::

----------


## El lobo Tommy

> On a fait ça ensemble ! Pas la rédaction du mail ok, mais bon on était une équipe les torts sont partagés.


Oui j'imagine bien. 

C'était juste une façon de rejeter l'horrible Gringo ( qui est un pervers obsédé par l'urètre) pour mettre en valeur le merveilleux Zoulou ( qui à le bon goût de préférer les cadavres décomposés mais néanmoins fort actifs).

Et les fautes d'orthographes, de conjugaisons ou de grammaire j'en fait à la tonne.
Et puis j'ai pas misé un copec sur ce projet, alors mon avis ne vaut pas grand chose.   
Dommage que ça ait pas marché quand même. J'aurais adoré voir ça.

----------


## Sk-flown

Même moi je trouve la phrase un peu vulgaire, il y a trop le mot con.

Juste des allusions parlant de papier journal anti-mycose ou des trucs un peu plus fin ça nous aurait fait autant marrer.

----------


## zabuza

En même temps, si je puis me permettre, ils essaient de créer quelque chose d'un poil" novateur".
Je trouve ça débile, mais le simple fait qu'ils tentent de créer quelque chose de ce genre me pousse à la neutralité.

----------


## El Gringo

> Même moi je trouve la phrase un peu vulgaire, il y a trop le mot con.
> 
> Juste des allusions parlant de papier journal anti-mycose ou des trucs un peu plus fin ça nous aurait fait autant marrer.


On aurait surement pu trouver autre chose mais on s'était engagé sur les croutons dans l'urètre et ça aurait été autre chose (trouvez moi une faille dans cette logique !). Il y aurait surement quelques personnes n'apprécieraient pas qu'on utilise leur argent à d'autres fins que ce qui était prévu et on les aurait compris. Des fois il faut s'avouer vaincu en gardant la tête haute, tourner la page et passer à autre chose...  ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Moi je veux bien enregistrer ce texte pour 800 euros.

----------


## Anax

> Moi je veux bien enregistrer ce texte pour 800 euros.


tout pareil mais je mets le costume de l'hawaien

----------


## El Gringo

> Moi je veux bien enregistrer ce texte pour 800 euros.


Ouais mais pour toi ça n'est pas dépasser les bornes, c'est juste t'engraisser. Ce qu'il serait marrant c'est qu'on te fasse faire gratuitement un truc de totalement humiliant.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Genre une vidéo avec des croutons dans l'urètre !

----------


## minipouf

20€ cash! mais sans CB

----------


## El Gringo

C'est, cool merci !

----------


## lokideath

Ce texte est choquant. CanardPC est un magazine rempli de rebelles qui font des vannes graveleuses; je demande qu'on censure cette horreur !!!!

----------


## mescalin

Tu parles du mail ?

----------


## El Gringo

> Tu parles du mail ?


Non, de son avatar. D'ailleurs j'imagine que ça va compliqué à justifier maintenant la modération de la vulgarité... Quoi que ce sont les autres qui font le sale boulot, je devrais m'en tirer en fait.

----------


## Linque

::'(: 

Quand je pense que cpc.com aurait pu figurer sur cette page : 
http://www.miniperso.com/static/realisations.php?lg=fr
Quelle déception.

----------


## alx

Haha, les nazes, laisser passer un contrat pareil, un de ceux qu'on n'a qu'une fois dans sa vie et qu'on raconte encore des années après à ses petits enfants...

----------


## mescalin

Je propose un minipersothon, qu'on voie jusqu'où ils sont prets à se vendre. :superidée:

----------


## El Gringo

> Je propose un minipersothon, qu'on voie jusqu'où ils sont prets à se vendre. :superidée:


C'était déjà assez cher pour ce que c'était je pense, nan ?

----------


## primilk

D'un coté, ca peut se comprendre... 

Imaginez le commercial qui va esssayer de vendre (très cher) les services de son site ... 
le commercial : " bienvenue sur le site de miniperso, voici ce que nous pouvons faire blabla"

1heure plus tard, la personne démarchée finit son tour du site par la création "canard PC" 
Imaginez la tête du vendeur de croutons qui décide de s'ouvrir à internet  :;): 

Tout ca pour dire que c'était une bonne idée, mais qu'ils ne la réaliseront pas  ::|: 

Cependant mes 5 roros sont toujours à disposition pour un éventuel retournement de situation dû à la crise conjoncturelle internationale et pandémique  :B):

----------


## El Gringo

> D'un coté, ca peut se comprendre... 
> 
> Imaginez le commercial qui va esssayer de vendre (très cher) les services de son site ... 
> le commercial : " bienvenue sur le site de miniperso, voici ce que nous pouvons faire blabla"
> 
> 1heure plus tard, la personne démarchée finit son tour du site par la création "canard PC" 
> Imaginez la tête du vendeur de croutons qui décide de s'ouvrir à internet 
> 
> Tout ca pour dire que c'était une bonne idée, mais qu'ils ne la réaliseront pas


Ben c'était pas gagné qu'ils acceptent, mais ils sont pas obligés de présenter toutes leurs productions sur leur page d'accueil...

----------


## Toxic

C'est vraiment con, si ça avait marché, on tenait là l'oeuvre d'art totale que visait Wagner à Bayreuth...

----------


## mrFish

Je comprend pas pourquoi ils refusent... C'est quand même 800€ facilement fait -_-
Et qu'es que l'image qu'ils veulent donner a à faire là dedans. C'est des publicitaires ça a une éthique maintenant ? Quand je vois l'autre déguisé en Superman j'ai pas l'impression. (D'ailleurs ils versent des droits pour avoir Superman ? :D )

Ça se trouve ils ne vous ont pas pris au sérieux ?

----------


## Yank31

> Ça se trouve ils ne vous ont pas pris au sérieux ?


Oui c'était ça que je voulais dire par "manque de tact"...

En plus clair le mail envoyé manquait carrément de sérieux. Je sais bien que la requête en manque aussi, mais je suis persuadé qu'elle aurait été étudiée avec plus d'attention si la demande avait été formulée en bonne et due forme, en mettant par ailleurs en avant l'aspect résolument excentrique de la requête mais qui mettraient à l'épreuve tout le profesionnalisme et la capacité d'adapation d'un site aussi sérieux que miniperso.com.

En vous remerciant de nous faire part de votre sentiment à ce sujet, nous vous prions d'accepter, cher site miniperso, l'expression de notre considération la plus urêtrale.

L'équipe canardpc.com

----------


## Jolaventur

Faut dire que Gringo, il y va pas avec le dos du martifouet.

----------


## Mug Bubule

Pourquoi vous le faites pas vous même si miniperso veux pas ! (ça vous coutera moins chère u_u)

----------


## Zevka

OMG, la COGIP en Web 2.0.  ::mellow::  ::mellow::  ::mellow::

----------


## mad.manu

C'est bien beau tout ça, mais pourquoi n'évoque t'on jamais le scrotum?
Vous savez ce que c'est le scrotum?

----------


## znokiss

Ropuré j'ai ri.
Je demande le BAN.
Pour lui et pour moi.

----------


## titi3

Qu'est ce que c'est encore que cette histoire  :^_^:  Zêtes givrés ici, j'adore  ::wub::  Dommage que le projet est été refusé, les gens n'ont aucun humour  ::(:

----------


## Therapy2crew

De toute façon, vu le résultat passable des autres miniperso que j'ai pu mater sur les sites publicité, vous auriez été déçu du résultat je pense.

Et pis de toute façon, tout le monde sait que c'est la faute à Gringo, qui envoie des mails grossiers (qui font carrément fake) et qui font pas un brin pro, et qui ne se relit pas !
Le gars il a ouvert son mail il a du croire que c'était en fait "Ouais salut, j'ai les 800 dolls, mai tu sais quoi ? Tu peux aller te foutre des croutons dans l'urètre mon gars !! Pensez vous qu'il y ait un problème ?"

----------


## justmoa

::cry:: 
Bien dégouté par le refus.
Comme quoi l'argent n'achète pas tous les publicitaires.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

C'est la crise des subprimes. On fait plus confiance à personnes. 

Même les canards sont touchés  ::cry::

----------


## Obiwankenoob

Je suis trop déçu...

----------


## bigxtra

> C'est bien beau tout ça, mais pourquoi n'évoque t'on jamais le scrotum?
> Vous savez ce que c'est le scrotum?


"Le scrotum, c'est la peau des couilles."

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ca fait plus stylé de dire "Oulalah cette édition collector ma me coûter le scrotum" alors.

----------


## monsieurson

Si c'est pas malheureux ... encore une fois la censure du "politiquement correct" vient enrayer le génie créatif de certains ... RAH! (petit hurlement primaire)

Bien essayé quand même !

----------


## Guest

> C'est vraiment con, si ça avait marché, on tenait là l'oeuvre d'art totale que visait Wagner à Bayreuth...


Hahahaha le verreux.  ::XD::

----------


## b0b0

Cool je voulais pas donner 10 euros § 


 ::ninja::

----------


## elkoo

Han merde les cons. bon, n'arrivant pas à pleurer j'ai dû m'introduire un collier serre-câble, ayé, des larmes dé-gringo-lent sur mes joues. ::sad::

----------


## shifume

10€ cash, même si je dois les porter à la rédac en tongs à fleurs.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Non, mais ca y est, c'est refusé. Les dons sont finis.

Mais merci quand même.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Rhaaa punaise ils ont aucun humour.  ::(:

----------


## pseudoridicule

Pfffffffff n'importe quoi eux.  ::|:

----------


## Toxic

Mais maintenant qu'il y a un avocat à CPC, faut en profiter pour les attaquer pour refus de vente ! C'est pas illégal ça normalement, le refus de vente ?

----------


## b0b0

> Mais maintenant qu'il y a un avocat à CPC, faut en profiter pour les attaquer pour refus de vente ! C'est pas illégal ça normalement, le refus de vente ?


Ca dépend.

----------


## Darkfire8

Vous etes trop pessimiste dans le courrier original ^^ Vous auriez du présenter ca comme si c'était un projet certains et que vous vouliez absolument passer par eux ^^

La on dirait que c'est une blague ^^

----------


## El Gringo

Nan mais sérieux c'est pas un entretien d'embauche... Je vous promets que si quelqu'un envoie une lettre de réabonnement au journal sans assurance aucune, on encaisse son chèque tout de même...

----------


## NitroG42

> Nan mais sérieux c'est pas un entretien d'embauche... Je vous promets que si quelqu'un envoie une lettre de réabonnement au journal sans assurance aucune, on encaisse son chèque tout de même...


Gana, il aurait réussi, lui.

----------


## Kami93

Ha bordel je pleure du sang, tu m'as niqué le moral là, ça allait être mon cadeau de noël ce truc. Je vais m'enfermer dans ma chambre la tête dans les genoux en attendant que ça passe.






ou alors je vais preparer mes bagages pour mon voyage aux zantilles :x

----------


## Flaggados

Rhaaa là là ! Je suis déçu.

M'enfin bon, c'était un beau projet, et même si on a pas obtenu la vidéo convoitée, on est quand même allé jusqu'au bout, on s'est donné à fond, et tous ça pour des conneries. Franchement, ya pas à dire les gars, c'est beau !

----------


## nic0patch

Dans le même esprit : http://media9.boberlin.be/acteur_det...p?acteur_id=17
Vu les exemples qu'on voit sur le site, c'est pas un crouton dans l'urètre qui va les arrêter. 
Par contre, aucune info sur les tarifs, mauvais signe.

----------


## znokiss

Ouah le niveau !!
Eux ils marchent. Je suis sur !

Le candidat idéal ici !

"ma partie inférieure n'est pas mal non plus". Rho j'ai bien ri.

----------


## b0b0

Grace au théatre je peux faire tous les rôles que je veux.

http://www.media9.be/acteur_detail.asp?acteur_id=43


Lorenzo  ::o: 

Han il est mieux ce site !

----------


## b0b0

http://www.media9.be/acteur_detail.asp?acteur_id=25


C'est une blague ce truc ?  ::mellow::

----------


## captain_torche

> Ouah le niveau !!
> Eux ils marchent. Je suis sur !
> 
> Le candidat idéal ici !
> 
> "ma partie inférieure n'est pas mal non plus". Rho j'ai bien ri.


Ho putain, on a retrouvé Screech !
Mais ceux de B0b0 sont ... comment dire ...  ::wub::

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

Arf. J'en étais encore à essayé de trouver un moyen de participer sans avoir d'ennui avec mon banquier (ouais, un frigo qui claque ça fait mal au budget, ça passe avant les conneries). Mais c'est dommage.

Bah ! Ca montre par contre bien le côté ultra vivant de cette communauté, ça doit vachement faire plaisir à la rédaction ! Un peu comme Spam spam cul cul !

----------


## Arseur

> http://www.media9.be/acteur_detail.asp?acteur_id=25
> 
> 
> C'est une blague ce truc ?


P'tain on dirait les Sims !

Rangez pas vos sous, les mecs, faut trop le faire, là !

----------


## monsieurson

Y'a un paquet de champions sur ce site ! faudrait faire une présélection et les contacter indépendamment voir s'ils sont chauds  ::P: 

Faudrait voir avec la dame qui fait les ptits napins en peluche canardPC si elle peut pas en faire un costume taille adulte ce serait le top ^^

----------


## NitroG42

> Y'a un paquet de champions sur ce site ! faudrait faire une présélection et les contacter indépendamment voir s'ils sont chauds 
> 
> Faudrait voir avec la dame qui fait les ptits napins en peluche canardPC si elle peut pas en faire un costume taille adulte ce serait le top ^^


De préférence en string.

----------


## alx

Non à l'acharnement thérapeutique !

----------


## znokiss

Oui à la persévérance. Les acteurs du deuxième site, ils le feront sans scrupules !

----------


## O.Boulon

+1 pour l'abandon.

----------


## znokiss

On fait un sondage pour voir ? Purée, mais l'idée reste géniale..

----------


## bigxtra

> Grace au théatre je peux faire tous les rôles que je veux.
> 
> http://www.media9.be/acteur_detail.asp?acteur_id=43
> 
> 
> Lorenzo 
> 
> Han il est mieux ce site !


Je double ma mise si vous faîtes dire à Lorenzo qu'il aime s'introduire des croutons dans l'urètre.

Et je promets de venir vous apporter des oranges en prison au cas où ça foire.

----------


## Flaggados

Perso, je suis pour l'abandon. On a été au bout du truc, ils ont pas voulu faire la vidéo, l'histoire s'arrête là. Pas la peine de s'acharner, potentiellement on a réussi ce qu'on voulait faire, on a virtuellement réunit 800€ pour réaliser un gros trip collectif, c'est ça le truc le plus fun de l'histoire, pas qu'on ait réellement une vidéo ridicule affichée sur le site.

----------


## Sk-flown

> Je double ma mise si vous faîtes dire à Lorenzo qu'il aime s'introduire des croutons dans l'urètre.
> 
> Et je promets de venir vous apporter des oranges en prison au cas où ça foire.


Moi j'ai mieux on le contacte on lui file une adresse et tous ceux qui on payer l'attende avec des objets contondants, quand il est raide on fait une vidéo bukkake-pedo-necrophile que l'on revend sur un site russe pour récupérer notre argent.

Alors hein, bonne idée non ?

 ::huh::

----------


## alx

Plus que 30 minutes !

----------


## monsieurson

C'est quand même dommage que ça se fasse pas ... enfin bon moi m'en fous j'ai mon gif qui ne m'a pas couté 800€ mais seulement 5 mn sous imageready  ::P:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Très bien je trouve  ::): .

----------


## bigxtra

> Moi j'ai mieux on le contacte on lui file une adresse et tous ceux qui on payer l'attende avec des objets contondants, quand il est raide on fait une vidéo bukkake-pedo-necrophile que l'on revend sur un site russe pour récupérer notre argent.


Et voilà, c'est toujours pareil, on part de malheureux croûtons dans l'urètre et ça vire au grand n'importe quoi...

J'aimerais que pour une fois on fasse preuve d'un peu de maturité sur ce forum, merci.

----------


## Brocoli Man

Elle aussi elle en tient une couche :
http://www.media9.be/acteur_detail.asp?acteur_id=47

Le début est pas drôle mais quand elle lance la copie de sketch de Florence Foresti j'ai commencé à ressentir ce fameux frisson...

----------


## ToFzeGaMeR

Arf je suis déçu, j'avais enfin trouvé un investissement utile ! ::):

----------


## red TREGOR

Arf et merde  je voyait vraiment trop bien edouard en casque de catcheur brézilien et gros slip latex rouge et noir parler de croutons et d'urètre d'un air bien sérieux....

Sinon chez media9 ils y en a de très bons!!
Bon bah il me reste plus qu'a m'acheter des croutons et vérifier que la chose est faisable histoire de passer le temps.

----------


## alx

Pour les croûtons, je crois que vous vous trompez de sens.

----------


## Choderlos

10€ pour moi

----------


## Pen²

Je pense que j'ai trouvé quelque chose pour remplacer le miniperso  ::P: 
http://www.acapela-group.com/Greetin...-bacf5b507caf0

----------


## Flaggados

> Je pense que j'ai trouvé quelque chose pour remplacer le miniperso 
> http://www.acapela-group.com/Greetin...-bacf5b507caf0


Mais c'est vieux comme le monde ça ! Enfin, merci quand même, j'avais perdu le lien...  ::P:

----------


## Timekeeper

Mais faites-le vous-même ! Avec un masque de bière  ::ninja::

----------


## donahu

; _ ; !!
Vous avez vraiment cru qu'il dirait un slogan pareil ?!

Vous faites peur parfois.

----------


## Bah

> ; _ ; !!
> Vous avez vraiment cru qu'il dirait un slogan pareil ?!
> 
> Vous faites peur parfois.


Old post is old.

----------

